# Rügen-Crew 17.04.



## sunny (15. Januar 2010)

Hier solls hingehen http://www.reederei-haefner.de/

Teilnehmerliste:

1. Sunny; bezahlt
2. Markus; bezahlt
3. Knutemann; bezahlt
4. Coasthunter; bezahlt
5. Pitus02; bezahlt
6. angelnrolfmann; bezahlt
7. Buschangler; bezahlt
8. Sven; bezahlt
9. Pöppi; bezahlt
10. Johnny; bezahlt


----------



## pitus02 (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Ich kläre das am Montag ( Pöppi Johny Ich ) muß erst mal schauen was da los ist.

Wenn wir zeit haben dann na klar 10 Std :m und ich versprech kein Wort mehr über irgendwelche Brötchen|uhoh: #6#6


----------



## Buschangler (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Moin Sunny!!
Das Wochenende über den 17. geht klar bei mir!!
Nur mit meinem Bruder muss ich noch mal sprechen.
Warscheinlichkeit liegt bei 70%.
Da bräuchte ich noch mal die genauen Kosten für die Tour.
Übernachtung u.s.w.
Und zu wann brauchst du die Anzahlung??

@all:*Morgen geht´s aufs Wasser!!*:vik::vik:


----------



## celler (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

10 Std. Ausfahrt
bis zu 40 sm von Land
Richtung Bornholm
 					z.B. Adlergrund, Oderbank, Wrackangeln
*1.100,– €*
oder 90,– € pro Person


----------



## sunny (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

@Buschi

- 8 Std. Törn 85,00 € pro Nase
- 10 Std. Törn 110,00 € pro Nase
- + ca. 40,00 € Übernachtung + Spritgeld + Mampfe

Tendenz 10 Std.-Törn, also ca. 200 Schleifen pro Nase

Anzahlung brauch ich erst, wenn ich gebucht habe. Da melde  ich mich aber rechtzeitig. Falls Sven nicht kann, kein Beinbruch. Yupii und ich habe da noch Möchtegernteilnehmer in Petto.


----------



## Buschangler (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Habe gerade mit meinem Bruder gesprochen.
Er ist zu 100% dabei!!!

Ich bin auch für die 10 std- Tour.


----------



## sunny (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Schon notiert und Petri Heil für morgen#6.


----------



## Buschangler (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

*Jetzt gehts los!!!*

Werde heute abend mal Bericht erstatten!!
So,wir müssen!!


----------



## Coasthunter (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*



Buschangler schrieb:


> *Jetzt gehts los!!!*
> 
> Werde heute abend mal Bericht erstatten!!
> So,wir müssen!!




Petri Heil. Freu mich schon auf euren Bericht.#6


----------



## marv3108 (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Hallo Leute!

Mit der MY Julia macht ihr alles richtig. Ich war letztes Jahr mit draußen und werde dieses Jahr etliche Touren starten. Die 10 Std.-Tour solltet ihr mit Gerd vorher abstimmen. Es ist so, dass er in 70-90 min. am Adlergrund ist. Da waren wir auch und haben Mittags das Deck voll gehabt. Warum also mehr bezahlen??? 

Hoffe konnte euch ein paar nützliche Tipps geben?! Wenn ihr noch wissen möchtet, bitte melden.


Hier mein Bericht von 2009:

War am 20.08.09 und 21.08.09 auf der Julia (Sassnitz/Rügen). Ich muss sagen, dass war dass beste was ich in den letzten 15 Jahren erlebt habe. 

Am 20.08. ging es dann auch schon um 06.45 Uhr los, da alle an Bord waren. Mit halber Kraft ging es durchs Hafenbecken. Aber dann wurde der Hebel umgelegt und es ging mit voller Kraft voraus Richtung Nord Ost. Ich glaube so 17 oder 18 Knoten. Wahnsinn. Nach 15 sm und 75 Minuten dann erste Halt. Nichts. Schnell weiter. Wieder nichts. Nach 2 Würfen wurde umgesetzt. Jetzt aber. Jeder Wurf ein Treffer. Wir blieben den ganzen Tag auf dieser Stelle. Am Ende des Tages hatte ich 34 gute Dorsche. Ca. 20 Dorsche hatte ich wieder schwimmen lassen. Bestimmt 15 Aussteiger kamen auch noch dazu. Filitiert haben wir noch im Hafen, wo wir um 15.10 Uhr wieder angelegt haben. Die Augen der anderen Angler (Jan Cux, Möwe etc.) wurden im größer, wo die die Filetberge gesehen haben. Haben dann so vor 50 BEGEISTERTEN Zuschauern filitiert . Dann ab zur Unterkunft. Mit dem Vermieter noch nen Pilschen geschlürft und dann schnell duschen und essen gehen. Wie wird wohl der nächste Tag werden???

Am 21.08. ging es dann auch gleich wieder um 06.45 Uhr los. Heute war noch eine 6 Mann starke Gruppe mit dabei, wobei 2 Mann anschliessend von Gerd (Eigner) Schiffsverbot bekommen haben. Wir (auch 6 Mann) liesen uns aber erstmal von diesen Chaoten die Stimmung nicht kaputt machen. Es wurde wieder die Stelle vom Vortag angefahren. Erste Wurf, Dorsch! So ging es weiter. Hatte dann 39 gute Dorsche. Ca. 20 wieder schwimmen lassen. Durch die starke Drift wieder viele Aussteiger gehabt. Zu den besagten Chaoten 
ist zu sagen, Schade das es so ne Angler gibt. Mitgebrachtes Bier bis zum umfallen saufen und dann noch den Kapitän anmachen, Sie hätten zu wenig gefangen. Es hatten aber alle mindestens 15 Dorsche. Auf der Rücktour dann auch noch 2 Pilker geklaut. Haben mit einer Zigarette das Vorfach gekappt. 

Alles in allem war es ein geniales Wochenende. Der Fahrpreis beträgt bei einer normalen 8 Stunden 70,00 €. Mann kann auch 10 Stunden raus fahren. Das kostet dann 90,00 € und es geht nach Bornholm rüber. Gerd, Horst und Uwe sind auch ganz nette Typen, wobei man sich gleich wohl fühlt. 

Nächstes Jahr werde ich dann gleich 2 Touren starten. Früjahr und Spätsommer. 

Hoffe der Bericht ist Übersichtlich und Informativ?! Falls noch einer Fragen haben sollte, werde ich diese gerne beantworten.

Gruß 
Maik


----------



## Coasthunter (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Moin Maik
Wie sollen wir das nach sooooo einem genialem Bericht bloß bis zum 17.04. aushalten??? Das hört sich ja mehr als gut an. 
Und gleich mal ne Frage für unseren Vielfraß Sunny vorweg: Wie ist das Essen an Board?


----------



## marv3108 (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Ja, also mit dem Essen ist das so eine Sache. Wenn ihr mit Frühstück und Mittag bucht, müsst ihr gegen Mittag rohen Dorsch als Nachtisch nehmen. 

Morgens ein Brötchen, was natürlich für einen richtigen Kerl nichts ist. Mittags gibt es einen kleinen Teller Suppe. Nicht gerade viel. Bei einem Vollcharter könntet ihr das aber vorher aushandeln. Denke, dass dann 2 Brötchen für jeden drinn wären.

Welche Pension habt ihr?

PS. Ich bin vom 01.04-03.04. oben. Werde euch aber welche über lassen. :vik:


----------



## Coasthunter (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*



marv3108 schrieb:


> Morgens ein Brötchen, was natürlich für einen richtigen Kerl nichts ist. Mittags gibt es einen kleinen Teller Suppe. Nicht gerade viel.



Oh oh........armer Sunny.:q:q:q
Soll ich Pitus mal fragen ob er Pizzabrötchen mit bringt?|muahah:


----------



## Buschangler (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

So,da bin ich wieder!

Und hier mein Bericht:
:v:v:v:v:v:v:v
Nie wieder!
Ostsee rund um Fehmarn war heute wie leergefegt!!
11 Mann auf´m Kudder und nur 3 Minniflundern!|gr:#d#d
Alles versuchtilker solo,Pilker mit Beifänger, Gummifisch,Wattis!!
Nichts hat geholfen. War mal wieder rausgeschmissenes Geld.
Aber bin ja selber schuld. Ich wollte es ja wissen!!!#q#q

Mensch freu ich mich auf Rügen!!!


----------



## Coasthunter (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

He Torte. 
Dann haste ja jetzt um so mehr Grund, Dich auf die Rügen Tour zu freuen. Haste den Bericht von marv3108 gelesen? Das wird dann wohl nicht die letzte Tour sein, die wir dort machen.#6


----------



## aal-matti (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

@Torte: Mensch Torte, das war ja nicht berauschend deine Ausfahrt.:c Es bleibt ja dann nur zu hoffen, das es auf Rügen besser für Dich und uns besser läuft. #6


----------



## aal-matti (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Soll ich Dich knutschen?:q:q:q Freut mich total, das Du mich nicht allein fahren läßt.

@Andor: da bestehe ich drauf......:q :q :q Ich freue mich, das wir zusammen da hoch donnern werden. Ich habe den Bericht von marv3108 gelesen , ich kann es kaum noch aushalten, ich habe keine ruhige Minute mehr, hoffentlich ist bald der 17. 04. Ich kann nicht mehr, ich bin mehr als fickerig......:q:q:q


----------



## Coasthunter (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*



aal-matti schrieb:


> Ich habe den Bericht von marv3108 gelesen , ich kann es kaum noch aushalten, ich habe keine ruhige Minute mehr, hoffentlich ist bald der 17. 04. Ich kann nicht mehr, ich bin mehr als fickerig......:q:q:q




Nach dem Bericht, ärgert es mich noch mehr, das die Tour gestern ausgefallen ist. Aber ich bin jetzt genau so Fickerig............


----------



## Buschangler (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Ich freu mich auch schon auf die Tour!

Aber Fehmarn ist für mich ers mal "gestorben"!
Mehr als Brandungsangeln ist dort wohl leider nicht drin.
Es ist noch ein 2 Kutter rausgefahren und der hatte nach meiner Info gerade mal 2 Platten und ein Wittling.
Was ist da oben auf Fehmarn nur los??#c


----------



## sunny (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

@marv3108
Feiner Bericht #6. Welche Pension würdest du denn empfehlen?

@Coasthunter
Essentechnisch muss ich mir noch was ausdenken. Aber Pizzabrötchen wären die letzte 
Alternative .

@Buschi
Wat nen Mist. 

@Yupii
Muss dich erst mal auf die Warteliste verbannen. 


Männers, aufgrund des Berichtes von marv schlage ich vor, dass wir die normale 8-Std.-Tour mit ner Option auf Verlängerung buchen. Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## Yupii (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

@ sunny
 du kannst mich mal und das kreuzweise. Streich mich von der Liste.


----------



## sunny (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Wie du willst.


----------



## marv3108 (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Pension Lenz ist sehr zu empfehlen. Die haben Stadtnah ein Haus, wo nur Angler untergebracht sind. Übernachtung ohne Frühstück zwischen 20 und 25 Euro.


----------



## sunny (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Danke. Die Pension hatte ich auch ins Auge gefasst, wird ja auch auf der Häfner-Seite empfohlen.


----------



## Buschangler (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

JUNGS,JUNGS JUNGS!!!
Vertragt Euch!#d
Bei dem Einen oder Anderen kann doch immer mal was dazwischen kommen! Dafür ist die Nachrückerliste doch da,oder?|kopfkrat
Und wenn es mit dem Nachrücken doch nicht klappt, muß man ja nicht gleich böse sein. Man weis doch worauf man sich einlässt.
Also Kopf hoch und hoffen!!#c


----------



## Coasthunter (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Moin Torte
In 5 Wochen starten wir erstmal ne kleine Schlepptour Und da wird sich höchstens darum gestritten, wer die erste Forelle Drillen darf.#6


----------



## Buschangler (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Moin Torte
> In 5 Wochen starten wir erstmal ne kleine Schlepptour Und da wird sich höchstens darum gestritten, wer die erste Forelle Drillen darf.#6



Steht jetzt schon 5:0 für mich!!

Hab für den einen Tag wieder kräftig eingekauf.
Wenn ich wieder auf die Nase falle bin ich satt!!!!|motz:|motz:
Irgendwann muss ja mal was aus dem Wasser kommen.|kopfkrat


----------



## sunny (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Moin Männers, alles im Lot.

Hier noch mal meine Frage zu Tour:

Männers, aufgrund des Berichtes von marv schlage ich vor, dass wir die normale 8-Std.-Tour mit ner Option auf Verlängerung buchen. Was haltet ihr davon?

Ist wohl etwas untergegangen.


Pitus, ich brauch ne Meldung von dir.


----------



## knutemann (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*



sunny schrieb:


> Männers, aufgrund des Berichtes von marv schlage ich vor, dass wir die normale 8-Std.-Tour mit ner Option auf Verlängerung buchen.



Der Bericht ist ja wirklich fein#6aber 8-Std. nur, wenn tatsächlich die Möglichkeit auf Verlängerung drin ist und dann auch Adlersgrund usw. angefahren werden können.


----------



## Buschangler (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Wenn wir die Option dann wirklich kurzfristig ziehen können, würde ich auch erst mal zu einer 8-Std Tour tendieren.

Ich denke mir mal: Was soll ich 10 Stunden auf dem Wasser,wenn ich nach 4 Stunden schon 2 Fischkisten voll habe!!!:q:q:q:q|muahah:|muahah:

Ich glaube , der Rest der Crew denkt genauso, oder?|kopfkrat


----------



## sunny (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Ich sehe garnicht das Prob in der Zeit, sondern vielmehr darin, dass der Käpt'n bei nem 10-Std.-Törn evtl. von vorherein nen weiterentlegenes Gebiet anfährt und wir da nicht mehr hinkommen, wenn wir uns erst auf'm Boot entscheiden.

Auf der anderen Seite, warum soll ich 25,00 € mehr p. P. ausgeben als ggf. nötig?

@marv3108
Kannst du da evtl. was zu sagen?


----------



## Buschangler (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Dann müssen wir uns halt kurz vor der Tour mal schlau machen Wo und Wie gefangen wird. Wenn der Fisch Küstennah steht, hält sich die Fahrzeit ja auch in Grenzen.
Aber warten wir mal ab,was der Rest der Crew dazu sagt.
Wir werden uns schon einig.#6


----------



## sunny (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*



Buschangler schrieb:


> Dann müssen wir uns halt kurz vor der Tour mal schlau machen Wo und Wie gefangen wird.



Davon werden wir es wohl abhängig machen müssen.


----------



## marv3108 (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Zum Adlergrund reicht die 8 Std.-Tour. Wir haben Süd-Westlich geangelt. Da war auch genug Dorsch. Ist halt schon ne Zeit her und man(n) weis ja nie, wie es jetzt so aussieht. Ein ganz großer Vorteil ist ja, dass er nicht unter deutscher Flagge fährt. So kann er halt weiter raus als 12 sm. 

Die anderen Kutter da oben dürfen da nicht hin. Einer hats am 03.10.09 versucht und welche auf`n Deckel bekommen. Da war die Küstenwache Ruckzuck da. 

Wie gesagt, ich bin am 02.04. und 03.04. oben. Wenn es denn gewünscht wird, werde ich Bericht erstatten. 

Maik


----------



## sunny (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Auf jeden Fall wird nen Bericht erwünscht #6.


----------



## Coasthunter (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*



Buschangler schrieb:


> Dann müssen wir uns halt kurz vor der Tour mal schlau machen Wo und Wie gefangen wird. Wenn der Fisch Küstennah steht, hält sich die Fahrzeit ja auch in Grenzen.



Seh ich genau so.#h





sunny schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall wird nen Bericht erwünscht #6.



Aber Hallo...........


----------



## pitus02 (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*



sunny schrieb:


> Moin Männers, alles im Lot.
> 
> 
> 
> Pitus, ich brauch ne Meldung von dir.



So Pöppi und ich sind dabei von Johny bekomm ich die Antwort heute abend !!!!
Ich denke aber das er auch dabei ist :m


----------



## knutemann (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Juppheidi und juppheida:vik: Sunny mach den Kutter klar


----------



## Coasthunter (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*



pitus02 schrieb:


> So Pöppi und ich sind dabei von Johny bekomm ich die Antwort heute abend !!!!
> Ich denke aber das er auch dabei ist :m





Juhuuu.........wir sind komplett.#6


----------



## sunny (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Dann werde ich mal alles in die Wege leiten :vik:.


----------



## sunny (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Jetzt gibt es kein zurück mehr. Hab gerade die Charterbestätigung per Mail erhalten. Vertrag wird mir zugefaxt. 

Ob 8 oder 10-Std.-Tour klären wir 2 Tage vorher.

Also haltet schon mal 42,50 € für die Anzahlung bereit. PN mit meiner Bankverbindung geht zur gegebenen Zeit raus.  


Um die Zimmer kümmere ich mich auch gleich noch.


----------



## sunny (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

In der Charter ist keine Mampfe enthalten. Frühstück und Middach kosten noch mal 8 Öcken p. P.. Muss 2 Tage vorher bescheid geben, ob wir das haben wollen oder nicht.


----------



## Buschangler (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*



sunny schrieb:


> In der Charter ist keine Mampfe enthalten. Frühstück und Middach kosten noch mal 8 Öcken p. P.. Muss 2 Tage vorher bescheid geben, ob wir das haben wollen oder nicht.



OHAAA!!!
Hat der Kudder goldene Wasserhähne oder was????|kopfkrat
Das sind ja Wucherpreise!!:c

Aber gut! Der Spaßfaktor steht ja im Vordergrund!
Vieleich dürfen wir ja unseren eigenen Nudelsalat und Buletten mitbringen.


----------



## sunny (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Es ist kein Muss Frühstück und Mittag zu nehmen. Also müssten wir uns auch was mitnehmen dürfen.

Ich hab da diesbzgl. noch mal angefragt.


----------



## Buschangler (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Ich denke mal auf die 8 euronen sollte es wohl nicht ankommen,oder?
Von mir aus können wir auch auf`m Kudder was essen.
Ich denke wir sollten abstimmen.Alle oder keiner,oder??


----------



## sunny (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*



marv3108 schrieb:


> Ja, also mit dem Essen ist das so eine Sache. Wenn ihr mit Frühstück und Mittag bucht, müsst ihr gegen Mittag rohen Dorsch als Nachtisch nehmen.
> 
> Morgens ein Brötchen, was natürlich für einen richtigen Kerl nichts ist. Mittags gibt es einen kleinen Teller Suppe. Nicht gerade viel. Bei einem Vollcharter könntet ihr das aber vorher aushandeln. Denke, dass dann 2 Brötchen für jeden drinn wären.



Na ja, viel gibbet es nicht für die acht Mäuse.


----------



## Buschangler (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Dann bedeutet das Selbsverpflegung!!
Ich werde mir mein Notfallpacket schon zurecht zaubern!
So ne Kudderfahrt macht hungrig. Ich sprech da ja aus Erfahrung.|bigeyes|bigeyes

Werde jetzt mal ein Nickerchen machen. Nachtschicht macht mich fertig!!|gutenach|schlaf:|schlaf:


----------



## Coasthunter (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Ich nehm die Verpflegung an Board auf jeden Fall mit. Und wenn Torte noch Nudelsalat und Frikadellen mit bringt, inclusive Pappteller, Plastikgabeln und Ketchup, können wir meinetwegen auch ne 10 Stunden Tour machen.

@Sunny: Kohle ist soeben raus. #h


----------



## sunny (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Sodelle, habe gestern mal die Pension Lenz angefunkt. Übernachtung kostet schlappe 25 Mücken p. P. |uhoh:, dazu kommen 4 Euro für das Frühstück. Dies bekommen wir auf dem Schaluppi. 
Wir würde alle Appartements bekommen. Hier können normalerweise 17 Personen nächtigen. Wie wir uns aufteilen ist uns überlassen. Außerdem steht ein Raum zur Verfügung, wo wir unseren Fisch einfrieren können.

Wenn ich bis heute Nachmittag 15.00 Uhr nichts nachteiliges höre, werde ich das entsprechend reservieren.

Noch mal ne kurze Zusammenstellung der Kosten:

- Kuttertour p. P. 85,00 €, erweiterbar auf 110,00 €
- Pension 50,00 € p. P. zzgl. 8,00 € Früchstück
- Spritgeld
- abendliches Vergnügen (unbezahlbar |supergri)

Wenn ihr also eurer Spardose (nicht euer Weib ) 200 Euranten entreißt, solltet ihr auf der sicheren Seite sein.


----------



## Buschangler (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Dann werde ich mal anfangen meine Frau zu Würgen!!
Damit dann auch rechtzeitig ein paar Taler unten rauskommen!
Der Preis ist schon OK. Kann Man(n) mit leben.
Wenn dann ein paar Dorsche aus dem Wasser kommen, weis man ja wofür es gut war!|kopfkrat


----------



## sunny (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Hab die Zimmer in der Pension Lenz erst mal reservieren lassen. Sofern jemand noch ne vergleichbare Unterkunft kennt, raus mit der Sprache. 

Lt. Homepage kostet eine Übernachtung im Appartment 20,00 € inkl. Frühstück. Wir müssen 29,00 € bezahlen. Auf Nachfragen wurde mir erklärt, dass das der Preis extra für Hochseeangler ist, weil die immer nur 1-2 Nächte bleiben. Hört sich so'n büschen nach Gewinnmaximierung an .


----------



## Coasthunter (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Hättest mal lieber gesagt, wir sind Naturfeunde, die den Vogelzug beobachten wollen, dann wäre es günstiger gekommen.#q

Aber eins ist schon mal gut: Alle Zimmer sind für uns und wir können uns aufteilen, wie wir wollen. 
Wie ihr Schnarchtüten euch dann verteilt, ist mir Latte. Hauptsache ich Schlaf allein. :m

@Torte: Wo genau kommt die Kohle denn unten raus, wenn Du sie würgst?


----------



## aal-matti (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

@ sunny: die Kohle geht morgen raus..... super sunny, wie du das ganze hier organisierst. #6 #6

@Torte: wenn du wirklich Nudelsalat mitbringst, freut der matti sich riesig. War beim letzten Mal ober lecker.

@Andor: wie sieht es denn aus mit deiner genialen Knobisoße ( für zwischendurch) . mmmhhhh lecker.

@all mir ist es egal, in welchen Zimmer ich schlafen, sobald der  Matti eingeschlafen ist  , beginnt für die anderen das Graul
|supergri   |schlaf: |schlaf: |schlaf:   |supergri


----------



## Coasthunter (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*



aal-matti schrieb:


> @ sunny: Die kohle geht morgen raus..... Super sunny, wie du das ganze hier organisierst. #6 #6
> 
> 
> seh ich genau so.#6 zumal ich ja selber genug lieder davon singen kann.
> ...




einzelzimmer............................ich.......will........einzelzimmer..............


----------



## Buschangler (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Ich werde mich bemühen schön Erkältet zu sein!
Vieleicht bekomme ich ja auch ein Einzelzimmer!
@Andor: Na wo kommt den das geld wohl raus???


----------



## Coasthunter (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*



Buschangler schrieb:


> @Andor: Na wo kommt den das geld wohl raus???



Bei ner 50 zu 50 Chance, nehm ich lieber den Publikumsjoker.|muahah:


----------



## Joker (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*



sunny schrieb:


> Hab die Zimmer in der Pension Lenz erst mal reservieren lassen. Sofern jemand noch ne vergleichbare Unterkunft kennt, raus mit der Sprache.
> 
> Lt. Homepage kostet eine Übernachtung im Appartment 20,00 € inkl. Frühstück. Wir müssen 29,00 € bezahlen. Auf Nachfragen wurde mir erklärt, dass das der Preis extra für Hochseeangler ist, weil die immer nur 1-2 Nächte bleiben. Hört sich so'n büschen nach Gewinnmaximierung an .


 
wenn ihr euch das gefallen last, seit ihr selber schuld. Das ist absolute abzocke. Das sind bei 12 personen und 2 übernachtungen mal ganz schnell 216,- euronen mehr in der tasche bei gleicher leistung. Das kann es ja wohl nicht sein.:r:r:r Mit uns hat diese pension das gleiche auch schon mal versucht. Nur wir haben uns das nicht gefallen lassen und auf die preise auf der hompage verwiesen. |krach: Und mit einmal ging es!! Auch andere gruppen hatten wohl schon das gleiche problem und haben sich andere unterkünfte gesucht.#q Es gibt genug in und um Sassnitz.

So kann man seine kunden auch vergraulen.

Petri vom Joker


----------



## sunny (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*



Joker schrieb:


> Auch andere gruppen hatten wohl schon das gleiche problem und haben sich andere unterkünfte gesucht.#q Es gibt genug in und um Sassnitz.



Dann nenn mir doch bitte mal ne andere Unterkunft. Wir fahren zum ersten mal nach Sassnitz und kennen uns da so garnicht aus.


----------



## Buschangler (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Ja sunny,dann müssen wir wohl in de sauren Apfel beissen!
Ne andere Unterkunft lässt sich wohl nicht finden.
Hab selbst auch mal nachgeschaut.Alles viel zu teuer!#d


----------



## M.P. (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

hi leute,
da ihr oder die meisten von euch das erste mal nach sassnitz fahrt, würde ich euch raten erstmal die pension lenz zu nehmen. in zehn jahren sassnitz hab ich so einiges dort kennengelernt. beim lenz waren wir immer gut aufgehoben und es geht auch freundlich zu. wenn es ums geld geht muß man mit ihm quatschen. auf das frühstück würde ich auch nicht verzichten. ich hatte mal arge probleme in sassnitz für eine truppe frühstück zu bekommen.
 ich hatte nur unterkünfte organisiert da wir immer im gasthaus "zur alten bank" aßen, nur ging es dort zu der zeit drunter und drüber. uns blieb dann die bäckerei peters in der hauptstraße. alle anderen gaststätten hatten angst vor umsatz, anders kann ich mir das nicht erklären.

zur pension.. vor zehn jahren haben wir 36 dmark die nacht dort bezahlt.grins ... macht mit ihm 25pro pers. mit frühstück ab. das haben wir immer bezahlt und ich finde es ok.
also ich wünsch euch was....bin selbst am 28.3. wieder dort. 
gruß M.P.


----------



## sunny (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

@M. P.
Danke #6.

Also es bleibt bei der Pension.

Noch konnte ich keinen weiteren Geldeingänge feststellen. Torte und Bruder sind entschuldigt. Aal-Matti hat schon mit Geld gedroht :q. Pitus, was ist mit euch dreien. 

Da die Anzahlung sofort fällig ist, wäre es schon schön, wenn die Tage das Geld kommt.


----------



## knutemann (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Die sauer verdienten Teuronen müssten heute auf deinem Konto sein#6


----------



## sunny (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Von dir war nicht die Rede. Dein sauer verdientes ist da #6 (siehe Seite 1 Teilnehmerliste).


----------



## Buschangler (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Moin sunny,
am 27.-28. gehts raus.

@Coasthunter: Hoffentlich frieren wir uns am 20. nicht den A... ab!! Soll ja erst mal kalt bleiben. Brauch noch ein paar Tipps. Weis nicht so recht was ich als Schleppköder so nehmen kann.;+


----------



## Coasthunter (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Moin Torte.
Ich werde mich auf jeden Fall mega dick anziehen, um den Temperaturen zu trotzen. 
Zur Köderwahl: Wir sind ja morgens noch im Laden, dort kannst Du Dir ja noch 1-2 passende Blinker kaufen. Die sagen uns dann schon, was im moment am besten läuft. 
Hauptsache der Wind spielt mit. Beim Schleppen und den Temperaturen, brauchen wir ruhige See.
Ansonsten bin ich schon heiß wie Sau.:q:q:q


----------



## norge_klaus (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Habe den Trööt leider erst jetzt wieder gelesen. Am 30.04. geht es nach Norge (Insel Leka), da ist die Rügentour leider nicht machbar.

Habt ganz viel Spaß & der Fisch ist vor Rügen eh da !!!  :m

Gruß

Norge_Klaus


----------



## sunny (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Na ja, die Alternative ist ja auch nicht schlecht :q.

Danke und ebenfalls viel Spass und schöne Fänge #6.


----------



## sunny (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Sodelle, übernachtungstechnisch noch mal den Preis  nachverhandelt. 

Übernachtung inkl. Frühstück kostet uns 25,00 p. P.. Falls wir noch belegte Brötchen haben wollen, die über das normale Frühstück hinausgehen, kosten diese 1,50 € das Stück.

Das Frühstück wird morgens um 06.00 auf der Julia serviert, um 07.00 Uhr ist dann Abfahrt.


----------



## knutemann (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Na hat doch was#6 Hast du fein gemacht:k


----------



## pitus02 (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*



sunny schrieb:


> @M. P.
> Danke #6.
> 
> Also es bleibt bei der Pension.
> ...





Sorry kommt diese Woche noch, ich muß meine Leutz erst mal alle erreichen , die haben Urlaub !


----------



## Coasthunter (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Klasse Sunny.:vik: Ich laß mich jetzt erstmal ins künstliche Koma versetzen, weil ich die drei Monate warterei sonst nicht überstehe.:q:q Man wird das ne geile Tour.#6

@norge klaus: auch Dir viel Spaß bei Deiner Tour.


----------



## Buschangler (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Klasse sunny!!
Hast ne super Überredunkskunst!!!
Was sunny sagt wird gemacht!

@Andor: Blinker muss ich glaube ich auch haben.
Hab sonst nur noch Mefo-Wobbler zum hinterherzubbeln.
Ob das so gut ist weis ich nicht.#c


----------



## sunny (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Jau , jezt wo alles in trockenen Tüchern ist, kann ich es auch kaum noch abwarten. Vor allem mal wieder die ganze Bande auf einen Haufen sehen, da freue ich mich schon drauf #6. 

Ich kläre noch ab, ob die Pension nen Grillplatz hat, dann können wir Freitagabend ne gemütlich Runde einläuten  |supergri. 

Samstagabend nach dem Törn bin ich vom Filetieren zu geschwächt, um noch zu Grillen . Da gehen wir irgendwo nen Happen essen oder was meint ihr?


----------



## Crusader20 (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Hallo Leutz
bin mit meinen Kumpels vom 16.-25.4. auf Rügen. Bei euch grad um die Ecke, in Glowe.
Wenn ihr mal son paar Verrückte auf nem 6m Schlauchboot rumheizen seht #d,  das sind dann wir :vik:

Sind das erste Mal auf Rügen, nachdem Fehmarn immer übler geworden ist.
Lt. Fisch-Vorhersage sollten Platten, Dorsch in Mengen vorhanden sein. Selbst Mefo und Lachs ist anwesend...


Gruss


----------



## sunny (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*



Crusader20 schrieb:


> Sind das erste Mal auf Rügen, nachdem Fehmarn immer übler geworden ist.



Da teilen wir ja das gleiche Schicksal #6|supergri. Petri Heil sag ich nur und schreib mal nen kleinen Bericht nach der Woche.


----------



## Crusader20 (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Wenn ich die Zeit bis dahin übersteh, gerne |uhoh: es dauert nur einfach zu lange bis April....
Noch knapp 80 Tage oder 1920 Stunden..... #q#q#q

Wünsch euch auch gutes Gelingen und Petri Heil...

#h#h#h


----------



## Coasthunter (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*



Crusader20 schrieb:


> Wenn ich die Zeit bis dahin übersteh, gerne |uhoh: es dauert nur einfach zu lange bis April....
> Noch knapp 80 Tage oder 1920 Stunden..... #q#q#q




:q:q:q Da sitzt aber noch jemand auf heißen Kohlen:q:q:q

Fehmarn ist für uns auch bis auf weiteres abgehakt. Für Platte ok, aber für Dorsch erstmal nicht mehr.

@Sunny: Grillen wäre geil. Aber Samstag lassen wir uns dann vom feinsten bewirten. Das wird endlich mal wieder ne Siegerehrung #6


----------



## Buschangler (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Juhuuuu!!!! ANGRILLEN!
Da bin ich dabei! Nudelsalat ist schon fertig!!(natürlich nicht):q
Das wir ein schönes Wochenende. Kiste Bier besorg ich dann auch noch!
Werde dann nur noch das Datum auf den Pokalen aktualisieren und dann kanns losgehen.
Man bin ich "*FICKERICH*"


----------



## pöppi (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Halli Hallo Hallöle,

Man bin ich froh, das ich auch wieder dabei sein kann.
Wird bestimmt `ne riesen Gaudi.

@sunny - habe keine PN von dir bekommen, bitte ganz schnell schicken, damit ich mein Konto entlasten kann


----------



## pitus02 (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*



pöppi schrieb:


> Halli Hallo Hallöle,
> 
> Man bin ich froh, das ich auch wieder dabei sein kann.
> Wird bestimmt `ne riesen Gaudi.
> ...



Ich überweis Sunny die Kohle :vik::vik::vik:


----------



## sunny (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

@Pitus02
Gib mir mal nen bescheid, wenn die Kohle raus ist. Werde dann umgehend die Anzahlung klarmachen.


----------



## Coasthunter (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Pöppi Du Schlawiner. :q Schön, das es jetzt Amtlich ist, das Du dabei bist. Ich freu mich fast schon mehr darauf, euch alle mal wieder zu sehen, als aufs Angeln.#6 (Aber nur fast)


----------



## sunny (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Ich freu mich fast schon mehr darauf, euch alle mal wieder zu sehen, als aufs Angeln.#6 (Aber nur fast)



Ts Schleimer, wer's glaubt . 
Ich freu mich mehr auf's angeln. Dass das Ganze mit euch stattfindet, ist natürlich das Größte #6.


----------



## Buschangler (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

10 Männer alleine auf Rügen!
Robinson Crusoe lässt Grüßen!:q

Und keine Frauen dabei ,die uns auf dem Deckel geben können!!!:vik:

Juhhuuuu!!!!!:k


----------



## Coasthunter (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*



sunny schrieb:


> Dass das Ganze mit euch stattfindet, ist natürlich das Größte #6.



Wer hier wohl Schleimt.:q:q Das das ganze nach jeder Menge Filet riecht, ist für Dich das größte.|muahah:



Buschangler schrieb:


> Und keine Frauen dabei ,die uns auf dem Deckel geben können!!!:vik:
> 
> Juhhuuuu!!!!!:k



Freu dich nicht zu früh.


----------



## sunny (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Das das ganze nach jeder Menge Filet riecht, ist für Dich das größte.|muahah:



Erwischt |rotwerden.


----------



## Buschangler (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

[QUOTE=Freu dich nicht zu früh. [/QUOTE

|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:NANANA


@sunny: Das Packet ist ausgeliefert!!!


----------



## sunny (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*



Buschangler schrieb:


> 10 Männer alleine auf Rügen!
> Robinson Crusoe lässt Grüßen!:q
> 
> Und keine Frauen dabei ,die uns auf dem Deckel geben können!!!:vik:



So wie es aussieht, ist doch ne Frau dabei. Zumindest hat mir eine Geld überwiesen :q.


----------



## Buschangler (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*



sunny schrieb:


> So wie es aussieht, ist doch ne Frau dabei. Zumindest hat mir eine Geld überwiesen :q.[/QUOTE
> 
> Lässt du dich für deine Liebesdienste bezahlen, damit du die Kohle für die Rügen Tour zusammen bekommst??:q:q:q:q
> So kann man es natürlich auch machen!
> ...


----------



## sunny (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*



Buschangler schrieb:


> Lässt du dich für deine Liebesdienste bezahlen, damit du die Kohle für die Rügen Tour zusammen bekommst??:q:q:q:q
> So kann man es natürlich auch machen!!



Und Spass hab ich auch noch dabei #6.




Buschangler schrieb:


> Mal sehen was meine Frau dazu sagt!



Deine Frau war es nicht #d.


----------



## Buschangler (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*



sunny schrieb:


> Und Spass hab ich auch noch dabei #6.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wir kommen hier ein bissel vom Thema ab!!!:q:q:q

Sonst alles im Lot bei euch allen??|sagnix


----------



## sunny (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Kniee sind noch nen büschen wackelig, aber sonst geht's :q.


----------



## Buschangler (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Hast mitbekommen? Geld ist unterwegs!!
Habe gleich für mein Bruder mit überwiesen!


----------



## sunny (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Hab ich mitbekommen #6. Sobald es eingegangen ist, wird das auf Seite 1 vermerkt.


----------



## Coasthunter (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*



sunny schrieb:


> Hab ich mitbekommen #6. Sobald es eingegangen ist, wird das auf Seite 1 vermerkt.



Und wer als letzter zahlt, zahlt auf Rügen die erste Runde.:vik:


----------



## sunny (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

:q:q Tja Pitus, den Ausgeberpreis haste denn ja schon mal gewonnen.


----------



## Coasthunter (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*



sunny schrieb:


> :q:q Tja Pitus, den Ausgeberpreis haste denn ja schon mal gewonnen.




|muahah:so schnell geht das..............:q


----------



## aal-matti (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Und wer als letzter zahlt, zahlt auf Rügen die erste Runde.:vik:[/QUOTE]

@Andor: ich muss einfach mal sagen, dass Du Andor, die besten Ideen hast. :q :q :q

Ich habe das Gerödel für Samstag schon gepackt und ich muss sagen, ich bin mächtig aufgeregt.  |supergri |supergri


----------



## pitus02 (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Na dann lass ich mir mal noch ein wenig zeit :vik::vik::vik:

Aber keine Hoffnung Ihr werdet mich nicht los :q:q:q


----------



## Coasthunter (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*



aal-matti schrieb:


> Ich habe das Gerödel für Samstag schon gepackt und ich muss sagen, ich bin mächtig aufgeregt.  |supergri |supergri



Ich hoffe nur, das Du mit dem Bohrer genau so gut umgehen kannst, wie mit Deiner Rute.:q Ne quatsch, du genießt mein vollstes Vertrauen.#6





pitus02 schrieb:


> Aber keine Hoffnung Ihr werdet mich nicht los :q:q:q



Dich schreckt eh nichts ab, wenns ums Angeln geht.:q:q:q


----------



## sunny (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*



pitus02 schrieb:


> Na dann lass ich mir mal noch ein wenig zeit :vik::vik::vik:



Tu mir das nicht an |bigeyes. Spätestens Montag will ich die Anzahlung überweisen.


----------



## pitus02 (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Hey Sunny das Geld ist soeben raus.#6

:q:q:qJetzt gibt es kein zurück mehr, jetzt habt Ihr mich definitiv auf dem Hals :q:q:q


----------



## sunny (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Mist :q:q. 


PS: Spar schon mal für die 1. Rügenrunde .


----------



## Buschangler (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Hey,was´n los hier!!! Nicht einschlafen!!!
Ich muss für unsere Tour auf Temperatur bleiben!!
@Andor: Und?? Warst am Wasser am Wochenende??
Mein alter Herr möchte sich wohl beim nächsten Treffen mal mit dir unterhalten. Geht um dein Gerödel!


----------



## sunny (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*



Buschangler schrieb:


> @Andor: Mein alter Herr möchte sich wohl beim nächsten Treffen mal mit dir unterhalten. Geht um dein Gerödel!



Iss ja eklig|bigeyes. Könnt ihr sowas nicht per PN besprechen :q:q:q.


----------



## Buschangler (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Ich habe keine Geheimnisse!!
Was du schon wieder denkst!|uhoh:#d


----------



## sunny (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Recht hast du. Wird Zeit, dass ich mal wieder zum Angeln und somit auf andere Gedanken komme :q.


----------



## sunny (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*



pitus02 schrieb:


> Hey Sunny das Geld ist soeben raus.#6



Mit ner Brieftaube oder was |kopfkrat|supergri? Noch iss nixe angekommen.


----------



## pitus02 (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Ich schau gleich mal zu hause wann es rausgegangen ist !!!


----------



## Coasthunter (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*



Buschangler schrieb:


> Hey,was´n los hier!!! Nicht einschlafen!!!
> Ich muss für unsere Tour auf Temperatur bleiben!!
> @Andor: Und?? Warst am Wasser am Wochenende??
> Mein alter Herr möchte sich wohl beim nächsten Treffen mal mit dir unterhalten. Geht um dein Gerödel!



Das wäre ja zu schön um wahr zu sein. Ne, kein Stück. Hab schon heftigste Entzugserscheinungen.#d Ich kann nur hoffen, das wir am 20. eisfreien Ententeich haben. Ich brauche unbedingt Seeluft und nen heißen Drill.:q

Dein Daddy wird ja wohl die Tage so oder so bei mir sein. Dann werde ich ihm mal alles in Ruhe zeigen und ihm einen fairen Preis machen.#6

@Sunny: Wie lang ist so ne erste Runde eigentlich?:q:q:q


----------



## sunny (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> @Sunny: Wie lang ist so ne erste Runde eigentlich?:q:q:q



Wir machen in diesem Fall mal ne Ausnahme und verlängern die Rundenzeit auf 2 Stunden :q.



Penunsen sind alle da und die Anzahlung ist raus. Jetzt kann uns nichts mehr aufhalten :vik:.


----------



## Coasthunter (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*



sunny schrieb:


> Wir machen in diesem Fall mal ne Ausnahme und verlängern die Rundenzeit auf 2 Stunden :q.
> 
> 
> 
> Penunsen sind alle da und die Anzahlung ist raus. Jetzt kann uns nichts mehr aufhalten :vik:.



Worüber ich mich jetzt wohl mehr freue???:q:q:q:q


----------



## sunny (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Das ist ist hier die Frage :q,

Wat machste denn am 20. mit Torte? Platten jagen?


----------



## marv3108 (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

man(n) ihr seit ja richtig geil auf den 20.04.... sorry, wenn ich mich in eure Runde einmische, aber wollte nur noch mal erwähnen, dass ich 2 Wochen vor euch da bin und kein fleck zwichen rügen und bornholm von meinem pilker unberührt bleiben wird.

da könnt ihr nur noch hoffen, dass ich nicht alle erwischt habe?!


----------



## Buschangler (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*



sunny schrieb:


> Das ist ist hier die Frage :q,
> 
> Wat machste denn am 20. mit Torte? Platten jagen?



Am 20. soll es von Neustadt aus raus zum Schleppen!
Wenn das Wetter mitspielt.

Ein paar Dorsche oder ne schöne Forelle. Mal sehen was kommt!

@marv: Lass uns mal noch ein paar Dorsche übrig!
Noch eine 0-Fisch-Tour würde ich nicht verkraften!!:c


----------



## sunny (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Lasst euch von marv nicht veräppeln :q. Wir fahren nach wie vor am 17.04. nicht am 20. . 


@marv3108
Kleiner Bericht ist logischerweise Pflicht. Die Zeile mit dem Topköder darfst du getrost vergessen und mir ne PN schicken :q.


----------



## Buschangler (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

@marv3108
Kleiner Bericht ist logischerweise Pflicht. Die Zeile mit dem Topköder darfst du getrost vergessen und mir ne PN schicken :q.[/QUOTE]

Hey Sunny! Dir werde ich ein halbes Schwein auf Toast mitbringen! Dann bist du erst mal beschäftigt und vergisst  das Angeln eh!


----------



## sunny (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Halbes Schwein auf Toast hält mich doch nicht vom Angeln ab #d. Solche Kleinigkeiten hab ich doch schon bis zum 1. Stopp weggenascht :q. Wird aber trotzdem gerne genommen .


----------



## Coasthunter (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*



sunny schrieb:


> Die Zeile mit dem Topköder darfst du getrost vergessen und mir ne PN schicken :q.




Mir hat er schon ne PN geschickt Sunny. Aber Dir verrate ich den Topköder: Bockwurst am Drachkovichsystem geschleppt.:q:q:q


----------



## sunny (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Männnoo :c, jetzt wissen's wieder alle |supergri.


----------



## marv3108 (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Mir hat er schon ne PN geschickt Sunny. Aber Dir verrate ich den Topköder: Bockwurst am Drachkovichsystem geschleppt.:q:q:q



lasst euch nicht irre führen. nen bißchen döner am drilling und ab gehts!!!!!!!!!!! 

so, jetzt wisst ihr es alle!!


----------



## Buschangler (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Mir hat er schon ne PN geschickt Sunny. Aber Dir verrate ich den Topköder: Bockwurst am Drachkovichsystem geschleppt.:q:q:q



|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:
*Ich mach mir gleich die Hose nass!!!!*


----------



## knutemann (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*



marv3108 schrieb:


> nen bißchen döner am drilling und ab gehts!!!!!!!!!!!



Jetzt muss ich nur noch wissen, ob Huhn oder Lamm und mit alles od. nur scharf|kopfkrat:q:q:q


----------



## Coasthunter (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*



knutemann schrieb:


> Jetzt muss ich nur noch wissen, ob Huhn oder Lamm und mit alles od. nur scharf|kopfkrat:q:q:q




Rind mein bester.............da werden die Dorsche wahnsinnig:q:q:q:q


----------



## sunny (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Alter Vadder, so wie ich das hier sehe, muss nicht nur ich auf's Wasser, damit mir mal wieder der Wind um die Nase weht und somit das Hirn mit mehr Sauerstoff versorgt wird :q:q.


----------



## Buschangler (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Jupp! Recht hast Du!!
Ich war ja schon auf der Ostsee dieses Jahr,aber das mir die Schnodder an der Nase fest friert,muss ich auch nicht haben!
Schön und Fischreich war die Tour nicht.#d


----------



## marv3108 (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Moin Männer!

Habs auch nicht mehr ausgehalten und war mal eben megakurzfristig zum Pilken. Hier der Bericht:



Hallo Leute!

Nach langer Krankheit, war es mal wieder so weit. Am 05.02. auf nach Fehmarn und ein Appartment bei Lüdkes bezogen. Morgens um 6.00 Uhr dann runter auf die Silverland. Noch keiner da. Es sollte eigentlich eine Gruppe von 30 Personen kommen. Halb sieben war noch keiner zu sehen und telefonisch erreichbar war auch keiner von denen. SAUEREI!!!

Also, kurz vor sieben rüber zu Willi, der MS Südwind. Schiff war dann mit ca. 28 Personen besetzt. Haben uns für ein Platz direkt in der Mitte entschieden und schon ging es auch los. Unter der Brücke durch 2,5 Stunden zum Feuerschiff hoch. Einigkeit, Hai und Monika waren auch in der Nähe. Erste Stop bracht einen 50er Dorsch beim Nebenmann. 2 Stop Pilker runter und Hänger. Denkste, ein Dorsch von 14 KG und 116 cm. 20 min. Drill, da die Strömung echt Hammer war. 

Habe dann am Ende 4 Dorsche gehabt, 14,13,13 und 5 KG. Bruder ging leer aus. Mal wieder. 

So, Anfang April gehts wieder nach Sassnitz auf die MY Julia. Bericht wird natürlich folgen. 

Maik


----------



## Buschangler (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Glückwunsch!!
Dann schwimmen ja doch noch ein paar Dorsche vor Fehmarn rum.
Ich hoffe das wir am 20.02. auch ein paar Dorsche dem Wasser entlocken können!#6


----------



## sunny (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

14, 13, 13 und 5 KG |bigeyes. Mein lieber Scholli #6.


----------



## Coasthunter (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Moin Marv
Nicht schlecht. Fettes Petri #6

@Torte: Bin mal gespannt, ob wir überhaupt raus kommen.


----------



## Buschangler (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

@Torte: Bin mal gespannt, ob wir überhaupt raus kommen.[/QUOTE]

Wir haben ja noch 12 Tage. Ich gebe die Hoffnung noch nicht auf!
Ich brauche unbedingt wieder Fisch.Mein Kühlfach ist leer!:q


----------



## sunny (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> @Torte: Bin mal gespannt, ob wir überhaupt raus kommen.



Ich drücke euch die Daumen #6. Lt. Langzeitwetter soll es aber bis zu eurer Ausfahrt nicht einen frostfreien Tag geben .


----------



## Buschangler (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Jupp,hab auch gerade mal nachgesehen!
Sieht (noch) nicht so gut aus!#d
Aber ich gebe die Hoffnung nicht auf.


----------



## sunny (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Ich wusste schon, warum ich unseren Crew-Termin in den April gelegt habe :q. Da sind wir eismäßig auf jeden Fall auf der sicheren Seite.


----------



## Coasthunter (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*



sunny schrieb:


> Ich wusste schon, warum ich unseren Crew-Termin in den April gelegt habe :q. Da sind wir eismäßig auf jeden Fall auf der sicheren Seite.




Ein Deutscher Fuchs schläft eben nicht. Er schlummert......:q:q:q
Und so wie es in den letzten Jahren im April aussah, müssen wir wohl auch Sonnencreme einpacken. Ach ja, und Eis um das Filet zu schützen.#6


----------



## sunny (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Und so wie es in den letzten Jahren im April aussah, müssen wir wohl auch Sonnencreme einpacken. Ach ja, und Eis um das Filet zu schützen.#6




Genau so ist der Plan #6. 

Beim Pumpen und Filetieren schön ins schwitzen kommen und anschließend den drohenden Muskelkater präventiv mit ner kühlen Blonden abschrecken :q.


----------



## Coasthunter (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*



sunny schrieb:


> .........und anschließend den drohenden Muskelkater präventiv mit ner kühlen Blonden abschrecken :q.




Soll heißen, das ich die Praktikanin mit bringen soll???:q:q


----------



## sunny (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Nur, wenn sie nicht so rustikal gebaut ist, wie Torte's Ex |bigeyes |supergri.


----------



## Buschangler (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*



sunny schrieb:


> Nur, wenn sie nicht so rustikal gebaut ist, wie Torte's Ex |bigeyes |supergri.



*Das kriegst du wieder!!!!!!*:r:r


----------



## sunny (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Nee, lass mal. Ich will da nix wieder kriegen #d. Ich gönne dir die Pracht ganz alleine |supergri.

Auf Rügen gibbet nen #g und dann lachen wir uns wieder schlapp über die alten Zeiten :q.


----------



## Coasthunter (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*



sunny schrieb:


> Nur, wenn sie nicht so rustikal gebaut ist, wie Torte's Ex |bigeyes |supergri.




|muahah:Rustikal........alter Schmeichler.:q:q:q

@Torte: Sieht ja wohl garnicht gut aus, für den 20. :c Der Winter scheint kein Ende zu nehmen.


----------



## sunny (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Ich glaube auch, dass ihr euch den 20. von der Backe putzen könnt. Das Wetter wird nicht dermaßen umschlagen, dass auf Fehmarn das große Tauen einsetzt.


----------



## Coasthunter (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Da ich nicht an Wunder glaube, muß ich dir leider recht geben. Montag ruf ich da mal an und frage wie es aussieht. Sollten sich meine Befürchtungen bestätigen, wird wieder mal ein Termin gestrichen.:c

Aber eins ist zum Glück sicher:Am 17.04. gehts los.:vik:


----------



## sunny (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

So isses, kanpei :vik:.


----------



## Coasthunter (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*



sunny schrieb:


> So isses, kanpei :vik:.



Du immer mit Deine Kürzel..........#d  Was ist denn kanpei????


----------



## sunny (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Prost auf japanisch :q.

Kommt doch immer in dieser Erdinger-Weißbier-Werbung vor, wo die zwei Japanesen versuchen, nen Weißbier zu bestellen.


----------



## Coasthunter (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*



sunny schrieb:


> Prost auf japanisch :q.
> 
> Kommt doch immer in dieser Erdinger-Weißbier-Werbung vor, wo die zwei Japanesen versuchen, nen Weißbeir zu bestellen.




Ach soooooo..........:q:q:q


----------



## Coasthunter (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

@Sunny: Sag mal, wieviel Liter, bzw, welche Maße hatte die kleine Styroporbox, die ich von Dir mit in Norge hatte? Muß mir langsam mal ne eigene bestellen.


----------



## sunny (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Die "kleine" Box ist nicht aus Styropor, dass ist ne Kunsstoffbox von Coleman, 48 ltr. Fassungsvermögen, Maße 64 x 37 x34 cm, kostet so um die 55-60,00 €.

Die "große" Box ist aus Styropor, 64 ltr. Fassungsvermögen, Maße hab ich gerade nicht im Kopf|supergri, kostet um die 50,00 €. Gibt es in der Metro.


----------



## Coasthunter (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Falls Du vor dem 17.04. nochmal in die Metro kommst...............:q Könntest Du mir son Teil, nur etwas kleiner (30-40 Liter mit bringen????


----------



## Buschangler (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

@Torte: Sieht ja wohl garnicht gut aus, für den 20. :c Der Winter scheint kein Ende zu nehmen.[/QUOTE]


Moin Andor!
Ich denke mal,das wir uns die Tour am 20. von der Backe schmieren können!!|gr:
Sieht nicht so aus ,dass das Wetter die nächsten 2-3 Wochen besser wird!:c:c
*Ich könnte  ins Stuhlbein beissen!!!!*


----------



## sunny (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Falls Du vor dem 17.04. nochmal in die Metro kommst...............:q Könntest Du mir son Teil, nur etwas kleiner (30-40 Liter mit bringen????



Kriege ich bestimmt hin.


----------



## Coasthunter (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*



sunny schrieb:


> Kriege ich bestimmt hin.




Super.:vik: Dann brauch ich mir wenigstens darum keinen Kopf mehr machen. Sind zwar noch 5 Monate bis zum Norge Urlaub, aber was ich hab, das hab ich.


----------



## sunny (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Wieso willste denn nur die lüdde Box haben?


----------



## Coasthunter (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*



sunny schrieb:


> Wieso willste denn nur die lüdde Box haben?



Ich denke, das ich so um die 30 Kilo Filet mit nach Hause nehme. Da müßte die kleine für reichen. Oder? Wenn Du meinst, das sie nicht reicht, bring mir die große mit.


----------



## sunny (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Reichen müsste das schon. Da musst du aber sehr genau einfrieren und packen.

Ich kann ja mal luschern, wie groß der Preisunterschied ist. Dann kannst du dich immer noch entscheiden.


----------



## Coasthunter (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*



sunny schrieb:


> Reichen müsste das schon. Da musst du aber sehr genau einfrieren und packen.
> 
> Ich kann ja mal luschern, wie groß der Preisunterschied ist. Dann kannst du dich immer noch entscheiden.



So machen wir das. Du wirst schon wissen, welche größe die beste für mich ist.#6

@Torte: Wir haben es zwar geahnt, aber nun ist es Fakt: Unsere Tour liegt auf Eis. Im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes.:cHab eben mit dem Bootsverleih gesprochen. So langsam liegen bei mir die Nerven blank. Ich brauch Seeluft.

@Pitus: Hoffentlich haben wir mit dem 13. mehr Glück.#6


----------



## Buschangler (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

@Torte: Wir haben es zwar geahnt, aber nun ist es Fakt: Unsere Tour liegt auf Eis. Im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes.:cHab eben mit dem Bootsverleih gesprochen. So langsam liegen bei mir die Nerven blank. Ich brauch Seeluft.

Jupp,sehe ich genau so!
Die Temperaturen gehen zwar leicht nach oben, aber das wird wohl nicht reichen.
Ich werde mal versuchen für mitte März noch ein Boot zu bekommen, und hoffen ,dass das Eis bis dahin weg ist.
Ich stehe auch schon auf Entzug und brauch nen Tag auf der Ostsee. Mit Erfolg versteht sich!!!:q


----------



## sunny (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Moin Männers,

alles senkrecht ?


@Coasthunter
War gestern mal in der Metro. Ne 40 l Box kostet 55,00 € und ne 62 l Box 67,00 €. 

Für deine Filets bzw. 2 Personen würde die 40er auf jeden Fall reichen. Ich persönlich hab die Große genommen, weil ich da bspw. mehr Lebensmittel unterbringen kann.

Nachteil: Die Box wird auf der Rücktour nie mit Filet voll, was nicht für die Kühlung förderlich ist. Musst also zusätzlich Wasserflaschen oder Tetra-Paks mit einfrieren.


----------



## Buschangler (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Hey sunny! Du hast doch nur die große genommen weil du sehr zuversichtlich(gierig) bist! 
Kannst ruhig zugeben!:q:q:q


----------



## Coasthunter (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Moin Sunny
Dann werde ich wohl die 40L Box nehmen und hoffen, das ich sie voll bekomme.:q Ich habe diesmal den Fischgeier Pitus mit dabei. Da werde ich wohl von Sonnenaufgang bis Sonnenuntergang auf dem Boot sein.:q:q:q:q


----------



## Sterni01 (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Moin Männer´s,

Ich verfolge euern Tröt schon eine Weile.
Ich finde es lustig, dass ihr euch wie ,,kleine Kinder auf den Weihnachtsmann,, freut !!!
....und das wird noch schlimmer, je näher der Termin rückt ! 

Ich wünsche euch jedenfalls viel , viel Spaß !!!


----------



## knutemann (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*



Sterni01 schrieb:


> Ich wünsche euch jedenfalls viel , viel Spaß !!!



Danke, den werden wir 100 Pro haben#6


----------



## Coasthunter (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*



Sterni01 schrieb:


> ....und das wird noch schlimmer, je näher der Termin rückt !



Wem sagst Du das.................:q:q:q Ich kann jetzt schon an nichts anderes mehr Denken.|uhoh:


----------



## pitus02 (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Ich seh die Tour im März schon ins Eis fallen :v:c:c


----------



## Reppi (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Schade...wollte mich gerade von hinten durch die Brust ins Auge, an euch heranbuchen..; aber ihr habt die Jacht ja wohl in "Vollbesitz".......
Wünsche Euch was !
PS. Andor, im Frühjahr mal wieder schleppen ?#6


----------



## sunny (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Moin Sunny
> Dann werde ich wohl die 40L Box nehmen und hoffen, das ich sie voll bekomme.:q Ich habe diesmal den Fischgeier Pitus mit dabei.



Pitus ist dabei |bigeyes, dass ist doch gut. Also sind 35 l für dich und 5 für den Kaumwasfänger :q.

@Torte 
Alte Petze .

@Sternie01
Du hast völlig recht. Ich/wir freue/n uns jeden Tag mehr auf die Tour. Wahrscheinlich auch, weil man so langsam unter akuten Entzugserscheinungen leidet. Und Spass werden wir auf jeden Fall haben :vik:.

Wenn die Tour nur halb so gut läuft wie wir uns das vorstellen, werden wir das auch öfter im Jahr durchziehen. Geht nichts darüber mit den "Durchgeknallten"  nen Tag auf See zu verbringen und diesen anschließend gebührend ausklingen zu lassen #6.


@Reppi
Soll ich dich als Nachrücker aufnehmen? Kann ja immer mal passieren, dass jemand absagen muss.


----------



## Sterni01 (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*



sunny schrieb:


> @Sternie01
> Du hast völlig recht. Ich/wir freue/n uns jeden Tag mehr auf die Tour. Wahrscheinlich auch, weil man so langsam unter akuten Entzugserscheinungen leidet. Und Spass werden wir auf jeden Fall haben :vik:.
> 
> Wenn die Tour nur halb so gut läuft wie wir uns das vorstellen, werden wir das auch öfter im Jahr durchziehen. Geht nichts darüber mit den "Durchgeknallten"  nen Tag auf See zu verbringen und diesen anschließend gebührend ausklingen zu lassen #6.



Warum Entzugserscheinungen ?
Pumpen die bei euch im Winter die Gewässer leer ?
Ich bin so gut wie jeden 2. Tag am Wasser / Eis !
Das Wetter ist doch seit Wochen einfach nur geil !!!

Je mehr man sich auf etwas freut , und schon Bilder vor Augen hat, je mehr kann man allerdings auch enttäuscht werden...
Ich habe,wenn auch selten, Schneidertage auf der Ostsee erlebt !


----------



## sunny (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Meine mehr so die Entzugserscheinungen was das Fischen auf der Ostsee betrifft. In unseren Seen gehe ich momentan nicht fischen. Bin nicht so der Rotaugenstipper bzw. Barschezokker . 

Was die evtl. Enttäuschung angeht, hast du natürlich nicht ganz unrecht. Aber da steckt man nun mal nicht drinn. Wir (die Crew) haben schon mehrere Kutterfahrten mit mehr als schlechten Fangergebnissen hinter uns |uhoh:. Trotzdem ist die Vorfreude auf jede folgende Tour bisher ungebrochen.


----------



## Sterni01 (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Klar, kann ich ja auch verstehen !

Ich starte ja am selben Tag wie ihr, allerdings in die andere Richtung...
(obwohl hier im Forum auch jemand geschrieben hat: Hitra...nie wieder !!! )
Leider hat er nicht gesagt, WARUM .

So, ich gehe jetzt los. Mal sehen ob ich heute wieder nen Esox oder paar Stachelritter (Barsche) verhaftet kriege....|wavey:


----------



## Reppi (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*



> Soll ich dich als Nachrücker aufnehmen? Kann ja immer mal passieren, dass jemand absagen muss.
> __________________



mach mal...........


----------



## Coasthunter (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*



Reppi schrieb:


> PS. Andor, im Frühjahr mal wieder schleppen ?#6




Moin Reppi
Sag nur, wann und wo.:q 

@Pitus: Seh ich genau so. Ich denke, vor unserem Rügen Cup, werden wir wohl keine Seeluft mehr Schnuppern.#d


@all: 52 Tage ...............:vik:


----------



## sunny (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*



Reppi schrieb:


> mach mal...........



Erledigt.


----------



## Buschangler (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Was die evtl. Enttäuschung angeht, hast du natürlich nicht ganz unrecht. Aber da steckt man nun mal nicht drinn. Wir (die Crew) haben schon mehrere Kutterfahrten mit mehr als schlechten Fangergebnissen hinter uns |uhoh:. Trotzdem ist die Vorfreude auf jede folgende Tour bisher ungebrochen.[/QUOTE]

Recht hat er!!! Es geht ja nicht nur ums Fische fangen!
Ich fang mir auch gerne mal Ein ein!!:q#g#g
Und bei solch einer Gesellschaft macht es natürlich doppelt Spaß!:vik:


----------



## Coasthunter (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*



Buschangler schrieb:


> Recht hat er!!! Es geht ja nicht nur ums Fische fangen!
> Ich fang mir auch gerne mal Ein ein!!:q#g#g
> Und bei solch einer Gesellschaft macht es natürlich doppelt Spaß!:vik:




Moin Schnööfi.
Wo Du Recht hast, hast Du Recht: Mit so einer Truppe  hat man sogar an Schneidertagen seinen Spaß!!!:vik:
Und ab Montag können wir endlich sagen: Nächsten Monat gehts los.:q:q


----------



## pitus02 (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Hey Andor so wie es aussieht geht es los im März das Wetter spielt mit :vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Coasthunter (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Moin Lars
Könnte tatsächlich klappen#6 Gerödel ist schon gepackt.:q


----------



## sunny (5. März 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Heute in 6 Wochen starten wir gen Rügen :vik:. 6 Wochen zuviel |gr:, aber wir kommen der Sache näher.


----------



## Sterni01 (5. März 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Ihr habt es gut, braucht ihr doch nur ein Kasten Bier, ne Butterstulle und eine Peitsche !!!
Ich hingegen bin schon am ,,vorkochen,, von 10 Mahlzeiten a 4 Personen ! #q


----------



## sunny (5. März 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Du tust mir ja fast leid, dass du für eure Tour vorkochen musst . Aber nur fast. 

So'n büschen gemein ist das schon was du machst, dass ist dir doch wohl klar oder |supergri?


----------



## Reppi (5. März 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Jetzt schon vorkochen ? Dann tun mir eher die die 3 anderen leid....


----------



## sunny (5. März 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Da ist auch was dran #6 .


----------



## Sterni01 (5. März 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Na ja, wir haben doch neuerdings hier auch Strom, und können einfrieren !


----------



## sunny (5. März 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Einfrieren, pppfff. Wie langweilig |supergri.


----------



## Sterni01 (5. März 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Stimmt auch wieder !

Eigendlich könnte man ja auch mit nem Eimer zum Abendbuffet ! :vik:


----------



## sundangler (5. März 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Hallo Leute

Was macht ihr eigentlich wenn wetter technisch nix geht? Wird euch das Geld zurückerstattet? Mein Gott 90,- Euro bzw 70,-. Ich wohn ja nun hier aber sowas teures für ne Dorschtour ist echt der Wahnsinn. Ich wette mit euch, wenn ihr die einzelnen Kutter in Saßnitz anrufen würdet ob sie mit euch 10 Leuten zum Adlergrund fahren, dann bekommt ihr die Tour für die Hälfte!


----------



## sunny (5. März 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Wenn wettertechnisch nichts geht, wird das Geld erstattet, wobei "nur" 50% angezahlt werden mussten. Restzahlung erfolgt bei Ausfahrt direkt auf'm Kudder.

Hhhmm, anderer Kutter für die selbe Tour zum halben Preis |kopfkrat. Auf jeden Fall ne Anfrage wert.

Welchen anderen Kutter kannst du denn von Sassnitz aus empfehlen?


----------



## sundangler (5. März 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Naja gut sind sie alle, nur fährt kein Kutter mehr zum Adlergrund. Warum weiß ich nicht. Wir waren sehr zufrieden mit der MS Alexander. Die Lenin soll auch sehr gut sein und die Möwe ist mir zu klein. Nun mischt ja auch seit kurzen die Jan Kux mit die aber noch umbenannt werden soll. Wichtig ist das man fragt ob sie zum Adlergrund fahren. Ich hatte mal gehört das das Kutterangeln im Adlergrund mittlerweile verboten sein soll. Aber das habe ich nur gehört! Deswegen wundert es mich das ihr mit der teuren Jacht offiziell im Adlergrund angelt.


----------



## djoerni (5. März 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

soweit ich informiert bin, dürfen die angelkutter unter deutscher flagge nicht weiter als 12 meilen rausfahren. die julia fährt unter ausländischer flagge und unterliegt somit nicht den bestimmungen. vielleicht liegts daran#c


----------



## sunny (8. März 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

So sieht das aus.



@Sundangler
Wieviel kosten denn die Touren auf den anderen Kuttern? Weißt du das aus'm Stehgreif? Ansonsten luscher ich selber nach.


----------



## sundangler (8. März 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Soweit mir bekannt zwischen 35 und 40 Euro. Alkohol darf dort mitgenommen werden.


----------



## sunny (8. März 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Danke #6. 

Dat mit dem Alkohol ist mir ziemlich schnuppe, will ja angeln und mich nicht besohlen.


----------



## Coasthunter (8. März 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*



sundangler schrieb:


> Alkohol darf dort mitgenommen werden.



Dann aber jetzt mal gaaaanz schnell umbuchen.:vik:


@Sunny: Wir haben doch alles in trockene Tücher und ein super Schiff, mit dem wir raus fahren. Außerdem kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, das die anderen Kutter uns als geschlossene Gruppe, für 350 oder 400€ raus fahren. Auf die meisten Kutter passen doch 40-50 Leute. Und falls wir tatsächlich zum Adlergrund wollen? Da fährt uns nur die Julia hin.


----------



## knutemann (8. März 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> @Sunny: Wir haben doch alles in trockene Tücher und ein super Schiff, mit dem wir raus fahren. Außerdem kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, das die anderen Kutter uns als geschlossene Gruppe, für 350 oder 400€ raus fahren. Auf die meisten Kutter passen doch 40-50 Leute. Und falls wir tatsächlich zum Adlergrund wollen? Da fährt uns nur die Julia hin.



Seh ich genauso#6


----------



## sunny (8. März 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Hähhh |kopfkrat, nicht das ihr denkt, dass ich da was umbuchen will. Nie nich.

Ich frage nur interessehalber nach, man weiß ja nie wat noch so alles kommt. 

Wenn wir mit unserer Truppe fahren, wird es wahrscheinlich immer die Julia werden. Schon allein deshalb, weil wir dat Schaluppi ganz für uns alleine haben. Auf so'ne 40-Mann-Horde hab ich nicht so viel Lust.


----------



## knutemann (8. März 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Dann ist ja allns kloar


----------



## Reppi (8. März 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Dann muß der kleine Seelenverkäufer aber auf´ne 11 Mann Schaluppe umgebaut werden..|rolleyes


----------



## sunny (8. März 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Wieso #c ?





Reppi, wir gucken uns das Schaluppi am 17.04. platzmäßig genau an. Vielleicht kann man da ja auch mit 11 Leuts bequem angeln. Außerdem kannst du davon ausgehen, dass nicht immer alle 10 Crew-Mitglieder Zeit haben. Und dann bist du auf jeden Fall dabei #6.


----------



## sundangler (8. März 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Habe ich gesagt das mann sich besohlen soll? Ich trinke gerne auf der Ostsee am Tag meine 3-4 Bier. Wenn die auf dem Kutter auch 2 -3 Euro kosten sind das wieder zusätzlich 10 Euro. War ja auch von mir nur so eine Anmerkung.


----------



## sundangler (8. März 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Dann aber jetzt mal gaaaanz schnell umbuchen.:vik:
> 
> 
> @Sunny: Wir haben doch alles in trockene Tücher und ein super Schiff, mit dem wir raus fahren. Außerdem kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, das die anderen Kutter uns als geschlossene Gruppe, für 350 oder 400€ raus fahren. Auf die meisten Kutter passen doch 40-50 Leute. Und falls wir tatsächlich zum Adlergrund wollen? Da fährt uns nur die Julia hin.




Nein auf den Kuttern von Saßnitz gehen maximal 12 bei den meißten. Bei zweien glaube ich gehen mehr rauf.


----------



## sunny (8. März 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*



sundangler schrieb:


> Habe ich gesagt das mann sich besohlen soll?



Ich wollte dir mit Satz nicht ans Leder, sollte eigentlich nur nen Spässken von mir sein. Von mir aus kann jeder alles mitnehmen, was er so braucht, um den Tag auf Kutter nach seinen Vorstellungen zu gestalten .


Ist ja interessant, dass die meisten Kutter für 10-12 Leute ausgelegt sind.


----------



## Coasthunter (8. März 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Na Supi. dann bleibt also alles, wie geplant.#6 


Es sind nämlich nur noch 37 Tage Männers.........


----------



## marv3108 (8. März 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Platz werdet ihr genug haben. Wer einmal auf der Julia drauf war, fährt immer mit ihr. Is echt nen geiles Ding. |bigeyes

Was soll ich sagen Jungs, ich hab nur noch 3 Wochen und dann gehts los. #:

Wer das meiste bietet, bekommt noch ne PN mit den Geheimtipps! |smlove2:

Bis später dann mal...#h


----------



## Coasthunter (8. März 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*



marv3108 schrieb:


> Platz werdet ihr genug haben. Wer einmal auf der Julia drauf war, fährt immer mit ihr. Is echt nen geiles Ding. |bigeyes
> 
> Was soll ich sagen Jungs, ich hab nur noch 3 Wochen und dann gehts los. #:
> 
> ...



Du Glücklicher. Dann wünsch ich jetzt schon mal gutes Wetter und fette Beute.#6


----------



## sunny (9. März 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*



marv3108 schrieb:


> Platz werdet ihr genug haben. Wer einmal auf der Julia drauf war, fährt immer mit ihr. Is echt nen geiles Ding. |bigeyes
> 
> Was soll ich sagen Jungs, ich hab nur noch 3 Wochen und dann gehts los. #:



Na sauber, streu mal noch Salz in unsere Wartewunde |gr: |supergri.

Was meinst du mit genug Platz? Kann man da wirklich auch mit 12 Männiken fischen, ohne dass man kuscheln muss?


----------



## marv3108 (9. März 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Jo, so ist es. Ich glaube, da sind 16 Angelplätze.


----------



## Coasthunter (9. März 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*



marv3108 schrieb:


> Jo, so ist es. Ich glaube, da sind 16 Angelplätze.




Nun macht mir nicht den Reppi wild..........


----------



## Reppi (10. März 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Ich höre wech......|rolleyes


----------



## sunny (15. März 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Moin Männers,

man wat bin ich froh, dass wir erst Mitte April nen Termin haben. War das wieder ein Sch...wetter am WE. Aber so langsam soll das jetzt ja bergauf gehen #6. 

Da steigt die Wassertemperartur und somit hoffentlich auch die Beissfreudigkeit der Kollegen unter Wasser noch nen büschen.


@Coasthunter
Pack Zaster ein, hab gestern deine 40l-Kühlbox gekauft.


----------



## Coasthunter (15. März 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Gestern? Hatte die Metro Tach der offenen Tür?:q:q:q
Was muss ich denn an Talers mit bringen? 


Das war wirklich die richtige entscheidung, unsere Tour auf April zu setzen. Bei dem Sauwetter im Moment, wäre das jetzt auch nicht wirklich lustig.


----------



## sunny (16. März 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Gestern? Hatte die Metro Tach der offenen Tür?:q:q:q
> Was muss ich denn an Talers mit bringen?



Da sieht man mal, wie ich mich für dich ins Zeug gelegt habe. Musste dem Hausmeister ganz schön auf die Zehen treten, damit er die Tür aufschließt :q.

Du bezahlst meine beiden Übernachtungen und gut ist.


----------



## Coasthunter (16. März 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*



sunny schrieb:


> Du bezahlst meine beiden Übernachtungen und gut ist.



Zum Glück Übernachten wir nicht im "Vier Jahreszeiten".:q:q

Geht klar.#6 Und vielen Dank schon mal im vorraus.


----------



## sunny (17. März 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Ich war mit mir am schwanken, ob du die Übernachtungskosten übernehmen sollst oder die Kosten für meine Verpflegung.

Sei froh, das ich mich für's erste entschieden habe :q.


Jungs, noch 29 Tage und der Rest von heute :vik:.


----------



## Buschangler (17. März 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Jau,Andor!! Das Wäre bestimmt teuer geworden!!
Der futtert Dir die Haare vom Kopf!!
Gott sei Dank,das ich nicht mehr so viele davon habe!!:q:q

@Andor: Habe gerade meine Reiseunterlagen für die Roms-Tour bekommen!:m
Ich könnte sofort mit dem packen anfangen!
|jump:|jump:


----------



## Coasthunter (17. März 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*



sunny schrieb:


> ........Sei froh, das ich mich für's erste entschieden habe :q.




In dem Fall hätte ich die Gulaschkanone mit gebracht.:q:q:q





Buschangler schrieb:


> @Andor: Habe gerade meine Reiseunterlagen für die Roms-Tour bekommen!:m
> Ich könnte sofort mit dem packen anfangen!
> |jump:|jump:




Lügner. Du hast doch schon längst gepackt und schläfst auf dem Gerödel.:q:q:q:q


----------



## Reppi (17. März 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Und ich armes Schwein darf jetzt die Woche nach Ostern zum Schleppen nach 
Schaprode.......man hab ich das doof getroffen..--)))


----------



## knutemann (18. März 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Oh Mann, ich bedauere dich zutiefst:c:q:q


----------



## sunny (18. März 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Reppi, mir fehlen die Worte, so erschüttert bin ich. Lege nachher ne Gedenkminute für dich ein .


----------



## zanderman111 (18. März 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

wünsche euch viel Fisch und nicht wie dem Kollegen, der zwei Tage draussen war und sich unter "was wird zur Zeit aufm Kutter gefangen...." verewigt hat. Liest sich ja grausig....


----------



## sunny (18. März 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Uuuah, dass tut mir leid für den Kollegen .

Aber in 4 Wochen sieht das ganz anders aus :vik:.


----------



## Coasthunter (18. März 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*



Reppi schrieb:


> Und ich armes Schwein darf jetzt die Woche nach Ostern zum Schleppen nach
> Schaprode.......man hab ich das doof getroffen..--)))



Und dann noch zum Schleppen............, scheinst ja ne richtige Pechsträhne zu haben.:q:q:q






sunny schrieb:


> Aber in 4 Wochen sieht das ganz anders aus :vik:.




Gaaaaanz anders............#6


----------



## marv3108 (19. März 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

In 2 Wochen sind das schon ganz anders aus. Bis dahin wird er ja die Schwärme ausfindig gemacht haben?!

Aber......... Mut macht das nicht gerade!


----------



## sunny (19. März 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Dat wird schon #6. Kopf hoch.


----------



## Reppi (20. März 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*



> [ja die Schwärme ausfindig gemacht /QUOTE]
> Ich werde sie euch rübertreiben..--))
> Oder waren die Lachsschwärme gemeint; da bin ich dann egoistisch..


----------



## Coasthunter (20. März 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Heringsschwärme, Reppi. Die meinte er.


----------



## sunny (22. März 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Apropro Heringe, marv3108, wie sieht das aus mit Heringsfängen vor Rügen? Macht es Sinn, sich nen paar Vorfächer einzupacken?


----------



## marv3108 (22. März 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Nee, die kannste zu Hause lassen. Es sei denn, ihr fragt, ob ihr auf Hering fahrt. Denke aber, dass das nicht in euerm Interresse ist. 

Wenn es weiter so kalt bleibt, sehe ich schwarz:c. Werde Gerd aber auf jeden Fall vorher anrufen und fragen was geht. Tiefe, Farbe, evtl. Longtörn, Seegebiet. Mal schaun.


----------



## sunny (22. März 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Oki. 

Ab Donnerstag soll es auch auf Rügen 2stellige Temperaturen geben. Aber kann schon sein, dass bis zu deinem Trip für die Erhöhung der Wassertemperatur die Zeit zu kurz ist. Ich drück dir die Daumen #6


----------



## marv3108 (23. März 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Moin. Gibt es auf Rügen ein Angelgeschäft, die Blitz-Pilker und Eisele-Pilker haben?? 

Weiß einer was?

Maik


----------



## sunny (23. März 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Ich glaube, da fragst du hier die Falschen. Von uns war noch keiner auf Rügen |supergri.

Eisele-Pilker bekommst du in Hemmingen bei F... & F..  .Weiß nicht, ob ich das hier schreiben darf. Wenn du den Laden nicht kennst, melde dich. Schick dir dann ne PN.


----------



## Buschangler (23. März 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

*Jungs!!!
24 Tage und der Rest von Heute!!*
|laola:|laola:


----------



## Knurrhahn (23. März 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

ich war gestern vor Rügen auf einem Kutter angeln.
Gefangen wurden sehr viele kleine Dorsche und nur wenig halbwegs brauchbare.
Die Heringe stehen schon gestapelt vorm Kubitzer Bodden.
Die Fischer holen schon etliche Tonnen raus.
Gesten in zwei Netzen 1,7 Tonnen Hering.
Es wird nur nach Tage dauern und der Hering ist in Stralsund angekommen.
Ich habe sogar schon zwei Optimisten von der Brücke aus angeln gesehen.
Ich empfehle ein kleines Boot zu mieten und bei gutem Wetter ab auf Hering.

Viele Grüsse Knurri


----------



## sunny (23. März 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Sauber, danke für die Info Knurri #6. Was ist das denn für ein Boot und wo liegt das? Sieht gut aus. Für wieviele Leute ist das ausgeleg?.

Mit den Heringen werden auch die brauchbaren Dorsche kommen. Dann sind wir ja zur richtigen Zeit vor Ort :vik:.


----------



## Knurrhahn (23. März 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

dieser Kutter liegt in Barhöft.
Auch wenn gestern nicht viel auf Dorsch gelaufen und es nicht ganz billig ist, für mich steht fest wenn Kutter dann solch ein Boot.
Endlich mal ein Kapitän, welcher ein genau so leidenschaftlicher Angler wie ich es bin ist.
Und nicht so eine Pappnase wie ich in Rostock kennen gelernt habe, welcher mich und 20 weitere AB Member angebrüllt hat und dieses schon wenn man nur nach etwas Licht gefragt hat.
Ich habe für mein Geld, dass optimale an Service bekommen.
Das fing schon mit der Pension an, welche ich für eine Nacht gebucht hatte um schon einen Tag früher anzureissen.
So ein gewaltiges Frühstück wie ich dort bekommen habe findet so schnell keinen Vergleich.
Die Zimmer sind auf alle Bedürfnisse der Angler zugeschnitten.
Ein überdachter Filetierplatz und Kühltruhen stehen auch zur Verfügung.
Und das alles liegt nur weniger Meter auseinander.
Also für mich einen Daumenhoch für dieses Angebot.


----------



## sunny (23. März 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Hört sich sehr gut an.


----------



## Sterni01 (23. März 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Moin Mädelz !
Wenn der Hering da ist, ist auch der Dorsch satt !
(Der frißt die nähmlich) ! |supergri

Nehmt euch doch ne Spinnrute und ne Waathose mit ! Mefo angeln könnt ihr da irgendwo immer. Und wenns 2 Stunden vor der Rückfahrt ist !


----------



## sunny (23. März 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*



Sterni01 schrieb:


> Wenn der Hering da ist, ist auch der Dorsch satt!



Dann bräuchte man ja nie los |rolleyes. Irgendwas ist doch immer da, was sich der Bursche reinziehen kann. Ich werde schon den einen oder anderen Dorsch unterm Heringsschwarm rauslocken |supergri.


----------



## Sterni01 (23. März 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Dein Wort in Gottes Gehörgang !!!

Ich war am Sa da. Auf der Ostsee hat das Wasser 0,8 °C !!!
Unter Land waren es 1,8 -2 °C .
Noch lange nicht die optimalen Temps für Dorsch !
Aber ihr wollt ja eh nur Spaßßß ! |supergri


----------



## sunny (23. März 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Ist ja noch nen büschen hin, bis wir Rügen stürmen. Bis dahin hat das Wasser Fressrauschtemperatur |supergri.


----------



## Coasthunter (23. März 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*



sunny schrieb:


> Ist ja noch nen büschen hin, bis wir Rügen stürmen. Bis dahin hat das Wasser Fressrauschtemperatur |supergri.




So isses. :m Außerdem haben wir mit der Julia ganz andere Möglichkeiten, was die Fanggebiete betrifft. Ich bin da ganz optimistisch.


----------



## sunny (23. März 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Ich lehn mich da auch ganz entspannt zurück. Das wird nen Supertag #6.


----------



## Coasthunter (25. März 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

So ein Wetter wie heute und der 17.04. wird ein Hammergeiler Tag...............:m:m

23 Tage und der Rest von heute................


----------



## marv3108 (25. März 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Eben mal bei Frau Häfner angerufen und gefragt was so läuft. Tja, was soll ich sagen??? Es geht nichts!!!!!!!!!!! :c

Der Countdown läuft.... 7 Tage noch. Ich habe aber Hoffnung!!!

Maik


----------



## sunny (25. März 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Oh, oh, dass wird spannend |bigeyes.


----------



## Coasthunter (25. März 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

In 7 Tagen sieht das hoffentlich anders aus. Bin auf jeden fall mächtig gespannt auf Deinen Bericht.#6


----------



## sunny (26. März 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Noch wenige Stunden, dann hab ich Urlaub. Bin dann erst am 12.04. wieder im Board. Haltet bis dahin die Ohren steif.

Marv, ich hoffe, dass ich dann von dir nen fetten Fangbericht hier lese #6.


----------



## Coasthunter (26. März 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Dann wünsch ich Dir jetzt schon mal frohe Ostern.#h


----------



## sunny (26. März 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Danke. Wünsche ich euch natürlich auch.


----------



## Commanderkalle (26. März 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Hallo Männers!

Hab gerade für Montag gebucht, kann ja dann mal berichten was ging. #h

Gruß Kalle


----------



## sunny (26. März 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Das wäre super. Fährst du auch mit der Julia?


----------



## Buschangler (26. März 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Wünsch Dir auch nen schönen Urlaub!!
Hast dir ja das passende Wetter ausgesucht.
Genieße es,solange es noch so schön ist!
Bis denne!!!


----------



## Coasthunter (27. März 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Moin Knute
Ich wünsche dir alles gute zum Geburtstag. Wir feiern dann auf Rügen nach.#h


----------



## Commanderkalle (27. März 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Ja, Julia -  Montag ab 7.00 Uhr. 

Wetterprognose hat sich leider etwas verschlechtert.:v

 Na bin ja mal gespannt.


----------



## Buschangler (27. März 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*



Commanderkalle schrieb:


> Ja, Julia -  Montag ab 7.00 Uhr.
> 
> Wetterprognose hat sich leider etwas verschlechtert.:v
> 
> Na bin ja mal gespannt.



Wir sind trotzdem gespannt auf deinen Bericht!!
Ich hoffe ,das funzt bald wieder auf der Ostsee!
Wünsche Dir viel Petri!!:m


----------



## marv3108 (29. März 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Tach Leute!

Gerade aktuelle Info bekommen. Gestern 60 Dorsche gesamt. Sind wohl gerade am ablaichen und deswegen träge. Sie sollen aber in den letzten Zügen sein. 

Also, ich habe neue Hoffnung geschöpft. Ich könnt heute schon los fahren.


----------



## knutemann (29. März 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Danke#h


Coasthunter schrieb:


> Moin Knute
> Ich wünsche dir alles gute zum Geburtstag. Wir feiern dann auf Rügen nach.#h



@marv
Läßt doch wieder hoffen|rolleyes


----------



## Coasthunter (29. März 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*



marv3108 schrieb:


> Tach Leute!
> 
> Gerade aktuelle Info bekommen. Gestern 60 Dorsche gesamt. Sind wohl gerade am ablaichen und deswegen träge. Sie sollen aber in den letzten Zügen sein.
> 
> Also, ich habe neue Hoffnung geschöpft. Ich könnt heute schon los fahren.



Prima Nachrichten.:vik: Von mir aus könnte es auch direkt jetzt schon los gehen.#6


----------



## pitus02 (29. März 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Was wir fangen da Fisch ?|uhoh:

Ich bleib doch besser zu hause :q:q:q:q#d


----------



## Commanderkalle (29. März 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

So, bin wieder da, hier der Bericht (die Filets stehen noch im Eimer in der Küche).

Wetter war ganz gut, anfangs ne 4-5 gegen Nachmittag eher eine 3-4. Wellen waren anfangs ganz ordentlich. Würde hier mal einen kleonen Nachteil der Julia sehen, schaukelt ziemlich heftig wenn sie quer zu den Wellen liegt.

Aber zum Fisch, mir wurde gesagt gestern waren es 70 Stück |kopfkrat da kann man mal sehen wie schnell sich selbst die gefangen Dorsche vermehren:q

Wir waren mit 6 Leuten an Bord und hatten etwa 80 Stück. Anfangs ziemlich klein, aber im laufe des Tages waren auch ein paar etwas Größere dabei. Aber alle ziemlich schlank. Ich hatte 22 Stück und einige untermaßige die wieder schwimmen durften. Alles auf Pilker ganz auf Grund fast ohne pilken.

Geangelt wurde ausserhalb der 12 sm Zone über Muschelgrund.

versuche mal noch ein Bild anzuhängen.

Gruß Kalle (der jetzt erstmal schlafen musss)|gaehn: Berlin - Sassnitz - Berlin an einem Tag ist nicht gut.


----------



## shR!mp (29. März 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

sind doch schnieke fische...
ich will auch endlich wieder los

mir ist jedoch neulich fast die kinnlade runtergefallen als mir eine bekannte ein paar fotos von einem fischer in Juliusruh gezeigt hat: das waren dorsche da werden selbst norgeangler neidisch
mintestens 1m und fett wie ölfässer sicher über 20 pfund die viecher ....es waren sicher leichdorsche?!.... 
sie wurden als beifang beim heringsfischen gefangen|bigeyes


----------



## Coasthunter (30. März 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Moin Kalle.
Nach so ner Tour noch nen Bericht schreiben.........Respekt #6
Petri zu den Fischen. Sieht doch ganz ordentlich aus. Mit wieviel Gramm hast Du geangelt?


----------



## Commanderkalle (30. März 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Moin,

so jetzt ausgeschlafen.

Bis Mittag 125 Gramm und danach hab ich bißchen rumexperimentiert. Erst mit einem Gufi und dann aber wieder Pilker 80 Gramm. 

Gut waren etwas flachere Pilker die sich auch bei wenig Pilkbewegung noch bewegt haben, wie schon gesagt, die Biester saßen ganz unten.


----------



## Coasthunter (1. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

@Kalle: Danke für die Infos. Hab von 60-150 Gramm alles eingepackt, was ich im Keller gefunden habe.


@all: 17 Tage................:vik:


----------



## Buschangler (1. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Ich will auch los!!!!

Vertreibe mir schon ein bissel die Zeit mit Mefo-Angeln!
Bis jetzt leider erfolglos!#q
Ausser ein paar Kontakte,nix!#c
Aber da geht noch was.#6|kopfkrat


----------



## Coasthunter (1. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*



Buschangler schrieb:


> Ich will auch los!!!!
> 
> Vertreibe mir schon ein bissel die Zeit mit Mefo-Angeln!
> Bis jetzt leider erfolglos!#q
> ...





Du wirst Deine "Ostermefo" schon noch kriegen.#6 Ich drück beide Daumen.


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (1. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Na dann mal los, hier mal was zum "anfixen"...

Euch wünsche ich viel Spass, viel erfolg und geiles Wetter...

Ich verabschiede mich schon heute nach Rügen, Lachsfischen bis einschließlich Montag.
Dann bin ich 2 Tage zuhause um dann Mittwoch Abend wieder nach Rügen zu fahren um am Trollingfestival mitzufischen 

Greetz

Mirco

PS: heute morgen MeFo Nummer 47,48 und 49 gefangen


----------



## Coasthunter (1. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*



Boot angler schrieb:


> PS: heute morgen MeFo Nummer 47,48 und 49 gefangen



Dafür das Du fast täglich mit 8 Ruten Trolling machst, ist das aber ne bescheiden ausbeute.

Viel Spaß auf Rügen und frohe Ostern.#h


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (1. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Dafür das Du fast täglich mit 8 Ruten Trolling machst, ist das aber ne bescheiden ausbeute.
> 
> Viel Spaß auf Rügen und frohe Ostern.#h


 
Nur mal so zur Info, ich war dieses Jahr noch nicht zum Trolling draussen!!!! |rolleyes#c

Alles vom Ufer...
Und bestimmt nochmal das gleiche im Drill verloren... :g


----------



## aal-matti (2. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Hallo Männers

ich habe leider keine gute Nachricht für Euch.:c Ich muß vom 14.04 - 19.04. zum Seminar von der Firma aus. Ich dachte gestern, als mir mein Chef das sagte, es wäre ein Aprilscherz...leider nicht. Ich hoffe ihr findet einen Ersatz für mich. Es fehlen mir momentan echt die Wort, weil ich doch schon mein ganzes Gerödel gepackt habe und mich riesig gefreut habe euch Alle wieder zusehen. Ich könnte .......:v
@ Andor: wir telenieren in den nächsten Tagen.
@All: ich wünsche Euch für die Tour viel viel Petri Heil.


----------



## Coasthunter (2. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Oh man, das ist ja voll Schei.....#q
Erst das Wetter und nun der Chef, der Dir einen Strich durch die Rechnung macht. Echt schade Matti. Aber dafür machen wir dann in den nächsten Wochen einen Solotrip nach Rügen. #6


Na Reppi......wenn das mal nicht ein schönes Osterei für Dich ist.....


----------



## Buschangler (2. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

*Mensch Matti!!!!*
So ein Ärger!!#q Gibbet ja wohl nicht!!
Kannst dir nicht was einfallen lassen?
Ein Bein brechen zum Beispiel?|kopfkrat
Tut mir echt leid für Dich!


----------



## Coasthunter (4. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Ich wünsche euch frohe Ostern .......


----------



## aal-matti (4. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Auch ich wünsche Euch ein frohes Osterfest und weiterhin viel Petri Heil.#:

@ Torte: Was meinst Du, was ich mir schon alles überlegt habe, aber ich werde in den sauren Apfel beißen.  Ja, echt schade.:c


----------



## Buschangler (4. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Wünsche Euch auch ein schönes Osterfest!!!

@Matti: Wir werden an Dich denken, und trinken auf Dich!!#g


----------



## pitus02 (4. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Wünsche Euch auch ein schönes Osterfest!!!#:


----------



## Torsten (4. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Hallo ersteinmal, kann mir jemad hier ein paar infos über Rügen geben was der Hochseeangelei angeht da ich am 15 April auf Rügen bin,möchte ich gerne Hochseeangeln betreiben. wie teuer ist die Schifstur,was für Köder sind gefragt? und fängt man dan noch Dorsche? ich bedanke mich schon mal im voraus für zahlreiche Antworten

Gruß Torsten


----------



## Sterni01 (5. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Ich begreife es nicht, wie ein 43 jähriger hier mit solchen Fragen reinplatzen kann !!!
Kann mir das mal jemand verklickern ?....oder doch lieber nicht !!!!;+;+;+


----------



## Torsten (5. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*



Sterni01 schrieb:


> Ich begreife es nicht, wie ein 43 jähriger hier mit solchen Fragen reinplatzen kann !!!
> Kann mir das mal jemand verklickern ?....oder doch lieber nicht !!!!;+;+;+


 

sorry das ich bei euch auf die Seite war und ein Frage gestellt habe...wo her soll ich wissen das man hier unerwünscht ist |kopfkrat

MfG


----------



## Sterni01 (5. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Nee Torsten, es ist nicht ,,unsere Seite,, und meine schon garnicht !
Die Seite haben einige erstellt, die ganz locker und mit viel Vorfreude nach Rügen hoch wollen.
Warum fragst du nicht in einem Extratrööt ?
Vorher lese dir doch mal die 739 Trööts zum ,,wie angel ich nen Dorsch,, durch !!!
Dazu mußt du allerdings die ,,Suche,, bemühen.
Aber das ist dir wohl zu langweilig ?

Frohe Ostern !!!|wavey:


----------



## Buschangler (5. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Sachte,sachte Jungs!
Ist doch wirklich kein Grund sich zu Zoffen.|kopfkrat
Jetzt haben wir uns alle wieder lieb.:q

@Andor:*Es hat geklappt mit meiner Oster-Mefo!!!!*War Freitag mit Brüderchen in der Neustädter Buch unterwegs gewesen. Konnte ne Mefo von 49 cm verhaften.         2 im Drill verloren!
Und heute das gleiche Spiel noch einmal. Wieder Neustädter Bucht!!
Heute habe ich die große Schwester erwischt!! 54 cm!!
Wieder viele Kontakte gehabt und eine richtig dicke fette im Drill verloren. Habe sie kurz aus dem Wasser springen sehen und dann...:c:c *Weg*!!
Nächstes WE gehts wieder los. Muss ich ausnutzen, denn ich hab Sturmfrei!!!


----------



## knutemann (5. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Denne mal fettes Petri zu den Trutten#6
@Torsten
Hier im Trööt wird dir kaum einer deine Frage beantworten können. Wir fahren auch das erste Mal von Rügen aus und haben daher auch keine Erfahrungen von diesem Revier. Trotzdem dir auch viel Spaß da oben und das du deine Fische fängst|wavey:


----------



## Norbi (5. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

@ knutemann
So soll eine Antwort auf eine Frage aussehen#6#6
@andor,es macht echt Spass Hier mitzulesen,Euer Angelfieber
kommt gut rüber.Euch Allen viel Petri für den 17.4.#h


----------



## Sterni01 (5. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

geht doch !

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=187792


----------



## Torsten (5. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*



knutemann schrieb:


> Denne mal fettes Petri zu den Trutten#6
> @Torsten
> Hier im Trööt wird dir kaum einer deine Frage beantworten können. Wir fahren auch das erste Mal von Rügen aus und haben daher auch keine Erfahrungen von diesem Revier. Trotzdem dir auch viel Spaß da oben und das du deine Fische fängst|wavey:


 

ich bedanke mich ersteinmal recht herzlich......

und viel spss beim angeln (dicke Fische)


Gruß Torsten #h


----------



## Coasthunter (5. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*



Buschangler schrieb:


> @Andor:*Es hat geklappt mit meiner Oster-Mefo!!!!*War Freitag mit Brüderchen in der Neustädter Buch unterwegs gewesen. Konnte ne Mefo von 49 cm verhaften.         2 im Drill verloren!



Petri Torte!!! Ich hab Dir beide Daumen gedrückt.#6 Wenn ich das so lese, kann ich mich ja richtig ärgern, das ich nicht mit war.|uhoh:



Norbi schrieb:


> @ knutemann
> So soll eine Antwort auf eine Frage aussehen#6#6
> @andor,es macht echt Spass Hier mitzulesen,Euer Angelfieber
> kommt gut rüber.Euch Allen viel Petri für den 17.4.#h



Danke Norbert. Das mit der Vorfreude kennst du ja selber nur allzu gut.:q



@Torsten: Wie Knute schon geschrieben hat: Wir fahren selbst das erste mal nach Rügen und sind über jeden Tip froh.
Ich hoffe, Du läßt uns für den 17. noch ein paar Dorsche übrig.:q


----------



## Buschangler (5. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Petri Torte!!! Ich hab Dir beide Daumen gedrückt.#6 Wenn ich das so lese, kann ich mich ja richtig ärgern, das ich nicht mit war.|uhoh:
> 
> Wie gesagt, bin nächstes WE wieder am Wasser.
> Wenn du Dir so kurzfristig Zeit nehmen kannst,würde ich mich freuen wenn Du noch dazu stößt!! ( nicht falsch verstehen!!!):q:q


----------



## pitus02 (5. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Ihr macht mich kirre |uhoh:


----------



## Coasthunter (5. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Ich bin am nächsten Samstag zur Hochzeit eingeladen, sonst gerne. Ich muß wohl oder übel bis übernächstes WE durchhalten. Aber ich werde gleich in den Keller gehen und nochmals das Gerödel überprüfen.:q

@Pitus: Wird Zeit, das wir ne Kleinboottour in der Neustädterbucht planen. Dringendst...........|krach:


----------



## Buschangler (5. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Schade!
Aber ihr solltet unbedingt mal los!
Ich denke bis ende April gehts noch mit der Mefo.
Dann ist es wohl langsam vorbei sein.
Ich werde aber am 17. mein Spinngeschirr mitnehmen um auf Rügen ein paar Würfe zu riskieren. Ich möchte am Sonntag nicht zu früh zu hause sein!!:q

@Pitus: Ruhig Brauner!! Iss ja bald soweit!!!


----------



## Coasthunter (5. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Hat jetzt eigentlich schon jemand nen Plan, ob wir den 8 oder 10 Stunden Törn machen? Oder entscheiden wir das vor Ort?
Bei einem 10 Stunden Törn sollte Schnööfi aber ne große Schüssel Nudelsalat in petto haben.:q:q:q Seeluft macht hungrig.


----------



## knutemann (5. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Ich meine|kopfkrat Sunny hätte gesagt, dass wir das dann vor Ort entscheiden#c


----------



## knutemann (5. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Jetzt gefunden|rolleyes



sunny schrieb:


> Männers, aufgrund des Berichtes von marv schlage ich vor, dass wir die normale 8-Std.-Tour mit ner Option auf Verlängerung buchen. Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## Coasthunter (5. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

@Wolfgang: Den Nudelsalat sollte Torte aber trotzdem vorsichtshalber mitnehmen. Oder??:q:q:q


Hab mal gerade auf Wetter.com den 16 Tage Trend gecheckt. Sollte sich der Wettertrend so fortsetzen, können wir wir mit kuscheligen 11 Grad plus rechnen und ner angenehmen Windstärke 3. Juhuuuuuu #6


----------



## knutemann (5. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Selbstredend:q#6


----------



## Buschangler (5. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Schönen Gruß von meiner Frau!! Nudelsalat gibbet nur,wenn ich die Tupperschüssel nicht wieder vergesse!!
Dafür müsst ihr dann sorgen!

@All: Die neuen Gravurschilder für die Pokale sind da. Trainiert schon mal fleißig!!!!:q:q:q


----------



## Coasthunter (5. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*



Buschangler schrieb:


> Schönen Gruß von meiner Frau!! Nudelsalat gibbet nur,wenn ich die Tupperschüssel nicht wieder vergesse!!
> Dafür müsst ihr dann sorgen!
> 
> @All: Die neuen Gravurschilder für die Pokale sind da. Trainiert schon mal fleißig!!!!:q:q:q




Das mit der Tupperschüssel kriegen wir hin.#6

Hast Du Lust, die Pokale mal zu Fotografieren? Nicht das ich neugierig bin.:q:q:q


----------



## Buschangler (5. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Hast ne PN,Andor!
Dann sag mal was du von den Pokalen hälst!


----------



## Coasthunter (5. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Leider ist auf dem Foto nicht allzuviel zu erkennen. Aber die scheinen Top zu sein. 

Der Wanderpokal muß ja auch noch verteidigt werden.:m Aber vielleicht nimmt ihn Pitus ja auch wieder mit nach Hause.|kopfkrat


----------



## Buschangler (5. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

*Ha*,das wird schwer für ihn!!
Wir werden es ihm nicht leicht machen!!#6
Er hat es hier ja mit Vollprofis zu tun!!!|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat:q


----------



## tosa76 (6. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Hallo zusammen,

wir waren am 1.04. mit der *Jan Cux* und am 2.04. mit der *My Julia* draussen. An beiden Tagen war super Wetter mit wenig Wellen und mäßig Wind (3 - 4 Windstärken).

Sehr gut gingen Pilker in orange/gelb/silber und Beifänger in rot, gelb und motoroil. Fangtiefe war in 20 - 30 Metern und unsere Pilkergewichte waren von 80 - 150 g. Gr

Auf der *Jan Cux* waren die Fänge einigermaßen in Ordnung. Wir hatten zu viert 23 schöne Dorsche zwischen 40 bis 60 cm. Die kleineren durften alle wieder schwimmen.

Unsere zweite Ausfahrt auf der* My Julia* war echt super! Geangelt wurde ca. 25 sm vor der Küste in 25 - 30 m Tiefe. Nach dem dritten Platzwechsel hatten wir unsere Dorschdrift gefunden und es wurde von allen sehr gut gefangen. Am Ende hatten wir zu viert über 80 gute Dorsche, der größte hatte 70 cm.

Anbei noch ein paar Bilder. Auf dem Bild mit dem älteren Herr seht ihr den größten Dorsch des Tages.

Wünsche weiterhin viel Vorfreude für Eueren bevorstehenden Rügentrip!

LG Torsten |supergri


----------



## knutemann (6. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Danke für den Bericht und Petri zu dem Fang tosa|wavey: 
Das sind doch mal Ansagen bzgl. Windstärke und dabei verwendete Pilkergewichte#6#6#6


----------



## Coasthunter (6. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Von mir auch ein fettes Dankeschön für den klasse Bericht.#6
Das läßt die Vorfreude ja fast unerträglich werden.:q


----------



## tosa76 (6. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

hier noch ein paar Bilder zur Einstimmung... #h


----------



## tosa76 (6. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Biertempomat...


----------



## tosa76 (6. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

und noch ein paar Bilder. Wünsche weiterhin viel Spaß #6


----------



## Buschangler (7. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

*AHHHHHH!!!!!!*
*Ich will looooooos!!!!*#q#q#q#q#q
Ich benutze meine Angeltasche schon als Kopfkissen!!#d


----------



## marv3108 (7. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

So Leute, ich war auch mit. Bericht kommt noch. Mir schmerzen vom vielen pumpen noch die Arme!!!!:q

Hoffe Du hast dich nicht zu tief in die Handgeschnitten??!

Mal gucken, was ich noch so an Bildern habe...

Maik


----------



## Crusader20 (7. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Hallo Leuts...
Na das Wetter wird immer besser, je näher der Angelurlaub rückt. Hab NOCH 9 Tage zum immerwieder durchschauen aller Teile für Rügen. Nicht das was wegkommt  in meinem Singlehaushalt. Hab schon alles gepackt und die Zeit geht einfach ned schneller rum.
Bin genau einen Tag vor euch da oben und werd euch ein Bildchen von dort hier rein posten, sobalt ich angekommen bin #h
Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal beim angeln - wir sind die Verrückten mitm kleinen 6m Schlauchboot. Wahrscheinlich die einzigsten ringsum Rügen ;-) aber hauptsächlich um Glowe rum...

Mann sieht sich.....


----------



## tosa76 (7. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

@ Maik

Danke der Nachfrage. War zum Glück nur ein kleiner Cut in den Handballen und ist schon fast wieder verheilt. Die Selbstverstümmelung hielt sich also in Grenzen... :q

Dann mal her mit den Bildern!!!


----------



## Coasthunter (8. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*



tosa76 schrieb:


> Dann mal her mit den Bildern!!!




Als ob wir nicht schon genug leiden.


----------



## Coasthunter (8. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Oh oh.......noch9 Tage und wir können 2 Geburtstage nach feiern................alles gute Reppi........und trink einen für mich mit.


----------



## knutemann (8. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> ......noch9 Tage und wir können  nachfeiern..


Wie war das mit der Lampe|kopfkrat


----------



## Coasthunter (8. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*



knutemann schrieb:


> Wie war das mit der Lampe|kopfkrat




Lampe??? Du meinst Mütze........


----------



## Snowblizzard (11. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Viel Spaß auf diesem Kutter mit der unfreundlichsten Crew der Ostsee.
Für dieses Geld hättet ihr wirklich was besseres machen können.
Der Chef lacht sicht tot und verdient sich ne goldene Nase mit seinem Wackelboot. 

Viel Spaß


----------



## Commanderkalle (11. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Hallo Snowblizzard,

was gab´s denn für Probleme? Klingt ja sehr verärgert ;+

Allerdings auch sehr allgemein, erzähl mal mehr.


----------



## pitus02 (11. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Moin Leute !

Ich habe so ein wenig den Überblick verloren ! Wo ( Adresse ) treffen wir uns ?
Ich will morgen schon los:q, damit ich auf keinen Fall zu spät komm :q:q#d


----------



## Buschangler (11. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

So kennen wir Dich,pitus!!!!
Der frühe Vogel pickt den Wurm!:q
Oder in deinem Fall halt den Dorsch!


----------



## Coasthunter (11. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*



pitus02 schrieb:


> Moin Leute !
> 
> Ich habe so ein wenig den Überblick verloren ! Wo ( Adresse ) treffen wir uns ?




Hauptstrasse 41a in Sassnitz. Bei Familie Lenz. #6

Wer wird denn eigentlich als erstes auf der Insel sein? Da ich Freitag noch Arbeiten muss, werde ich erst zwischen 20 und 21 Uhr eintrudeln können. Ich hoffe, das ihr mit dem Essen gehen wartet, bis ich da bin. kein Bock, alleine zu essen.|uhoh:


----------



## Buschangler (11. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Eigentlich könnten wir uns alle ja  auf der A20 treffen. Dann trudeln wir alle gemeinsam ein.Und gehen dann gemeinsam Futtern!
Sonst wäre ich mit meinem Bruder so gegen 16 -17.00 uhr losgefahren.


----------



## knutemann (11. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Ich denke, Sunny, Markus und meinereiner werden hier gegen 10.00 losfahren, sodass wir um ca. 15-16.00 auf der Insel sein werden.


----------



## Coasthunter (11. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Ich seh jetzt schon, das ich als letzter eintrudeln werde.|uhoh: Ich hoffe nur, das ich dafür dann aber als erster im Drill bin.:q:q:q

Die Cam werde ich auch mit bringen und einen schönen Film für uns machen.


----------



## sundangler (11. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Ich wünsch euch mehr Glück als dieser Angler berichtet.


----------



## marv3108 (11. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Also ich zweifel das mal alles ganz stark an. Ich habe nur gute Erfahrungen gesammelt. Kommt auch immer darauf an, wie man(n) sich selbst verhält! 

War erst letzte Woche wieder da und kann nur gutes sagen. Bericht folgt noch...

Maik


----------



## sunny (12. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Moinsen Männers, bin wieder da. Nur noch 4 Tage :vik:

@Coasthunter
Wie knutemann schon schreibt, werden wir gegen 10/10.30 Uhr losdüsen und dem entsprechend gegen 16-17.00 auf der Insel sein. Ich bin eigentlich davon ausgegangen, dass wir alle mehr oder weniger zu der Zeit da eintrudeln |kopfkrat.

Wann kommt denn jetzt jeder an? Wie wollen wir das mit dem Essen machen, wenn jeder zu unterschiedlichen Zeiten ankommt? Bis 21.00 Uhr warten ist bei mir aus bekannten Gründen nicht möglich , bis dahin bin ich verhungert :q.

Momentan stellt sich das für mich so dar, dass wir an beiden Tagen essen gehen. Am Freitag so wie jeder ankommt bzw. Lust und Laune hat, am Samstag gemeinsam.


@marv
Beeil dich mit deinem Bericht .


----------



## sundangler (12. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Tjo nun sind es schon 2 Leut die nie wieder mitfahren würden. Ich wünsch euch keinen Reinfall. Und berichtet unbedingt!


----------



## marv3108 (12. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*



sundangler schrieb:


> Tjo nun sind es schon 2 Leut die nie wieder mitfahren würden. Ich wünsch euch keinen Reinfall. Und berichtet unbedingt!


 
Wer ist denn jetzt der zweite???


----------



## sunny (12. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*



aal-matti schrieb:


> Hallo Männers
> 
> ich habe leider keine gute Nachricht für Euch.:c Ich muß vom 14.04 - 19.04. zum Seminar von der Firma aus.



Aaarrrggghh, was'n das hier |gr:. Hab das gerade erst gelesen. Das kann doch wohl nicht wahr sein. Matti, dass ist ja grausam. Werde nach dem 3. Steak ne Gedenkminute für dich einlegen. 


So Leute, hat noch jemand nen Interessenten in der Hinterhand? Reppi kann nicht.


----------



## sundangler (12. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*



marv3108 schrieb:


> Wer ist denn jetzt der zweite???



ImThread Was wird zur Zeit vom Kutter gefangen hatte ein anderer noch geantwortet aber seine Antwort muss wohl von einem Moderator gelöscht worden sein.


----------



## aal-matti (12. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*



sunny schrieb:


> Aaarrrggghh, was'n das hier |gr:. Hab das gerade erst gelesen. Das kann doch wohl nicht wahr sein. Matti, dass ist ja grausam. Werde nach dem 3. Steak ne Gedenkminute für dich einlegen.
> 
> 
> So Leute, hat noch jemand nen Interessenten in der Hinterhand? Reppi kann nicht.



@ sunny: Hi, ich dachte wirklich, es wäre ein Aprilscherz... aber Pustekuchen. Ich habe mir extra eine neue Rute plus Rolle plus Schunr zu gelegt.Jetzt mottet sie erst einmal im Keller ein. Es wäre jetzt nur noch 4 Tage....:c:c:c Nun bin ich zwar auch am packen, aber nicht für Rügen, sondern für´s Seminar.... Nun wünsche Ich Euch Allen viel, viel Spaß und ein dickes fettes Petri. Hoffentlich findet Ihr noch einen Mann.

@ Andor: vergesse Deine Cam nicht, denn ich möchte hinterher bei Dir zu Hause mit einen heißen Kaffee die Aufnahmen sehen. :vik:


----------



## sunny (12. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Matti, dass ist ja noch schlimmer |uhoh:. Zieh deinem Chef mal am Lauschlappen, dass er dir sowas antut.

Echt schade, dass du nicht dabei sein kannst. 

Wegen Ersatz müssen wir einfach abwarten. Ansonsten muss ich mal mit den Jungs abstimmen, wie wir das mit der Restsumme machen. Eigentlich müsste dein Chef die übernehmen .


----------



## Coasthunter (12. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*



sunny schrieb:


> So Leute, hat noch jemand nen Interessenten in der Hinterhand? Reppi kann nicht.




Man man man, da kommt ja wohl eins zum andern. Ich hab jetzt niemanden der noch auf die schnelle, einspringen würde.#c

Aber zum Thema schlechten Service auf der Julia, kann ich nur eins sagen: Ich will die Crew nicht Heiraten.:q:q Solange der Käptn dafür sorgt, das ich im Drill bin, ist mir seine Laune relativ egal. Und das das Essen nichts besonderes auf dem Schiff ist, wissen wir ja bereits. Torte bringt Nudelsalat mit.#6 Und beim Gaffen, helfen wir uns sowieso gegenseitig. :q:q 
Na ja, und was die Schaukelei betrifft: Das sind wir gewohnt.:m


----------



## sunny (12. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Aber zum Thema schlechten Service auf der Julia, kann ich nur eins sagen: Ich will die Crew nicht Heiraten.:q:q Solange der Käptn dafür sorgt, das ich im Drill bin, ist mir seine Laune relativ egal. Und das das Essen nichts besonderes auf dem Schiff ist, wissen wir ja bereits.



So isses #6.


----------



## Commanderkalle (12. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*



sundangler schrieb:


> Tjo nun sind es schon 2 Leut die nie wieder mitfahren würden. Ich wünsch euch keinen Reinfall. Und berichtet unbedingt!



Na ist doch prima! Dann haben die die anderen mehr Platz! :vik:

@Sundangler

Wenn einer nicht seefest ist soll er an Land bleiben oder :v

Das eine Motoryacht mehr schaukelt als ein Kutter dürfte jedem klar sein. 

Ich war einen Tag vor dem Kollegen der sich im anderen Thread geäußert hat auf der Julia und an dem Tag hatten die 50 Leute auf der Jan Cux 30 Dorsche! Und der andere Kutter  wurde von der Polizei geentert |director:

Verstehe auch nicht warum Du Deinen Unmut nicht in dem extra angelegten Thread dazu äußerst, sondern hier den Leuten die sich auf Ihre Tour freuen versucht das mies zu machen.

Gruß Kalle

Ach so, noch was, die anderen Kutter dürfen nur noch innerhalb der 12 sm Zone fahren. Das sollte man bei der Planung auch noch bedenken. Nix mehr mit Adlergrund usw.


----------



## Coasthunter (12. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*



Commanderkalle schrieb:


> Na ist doch prima! Dann haben die die anderen mehr Platz! :vik:
> 
> @Sundangler
> 
> ...



|good:  #6#6#6#6  

Wir haben zu viel gutes über die Julia gelesen. Besonders, was die Fänge angeht. Und so wie es aussieht, können wir uns jetzt schon auf eine super Tour freuen.:q:q:q:q


----------



## norge_klaus (12. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Ich wäre so gern dabeigewesen ! Die Kagge von "Plumbsangler" sollte Euch nicht irritieren. Diese Meinung geht völlig am Thema vorbei.....


----------



## knutemann (12. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Ich hab noch jemaden angeschrieben. Mal sehen, was kommt|kopfkrat


----------



## Coasthunter (12. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*



norge_klaus schrieb:


> Ich wäre so gern dabeigewesen ! Die Kagge von "Plumbsangler" sollte Euch nicht irritieren. Diese Meinung geht völlig am Thema vorbei.....




Bist Du Flexibel?  Matti musste leider absagen.:c


----------



## Buschangler (12. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Es wäre schön wenn sich auf die Schnelle noch jemand finden würde der den Mut hat mit Uns loszufahren!!:q
Aber auch wenn sich niemand finden lässt,wird`s ne super lustige Tour!! Da bin ich überzeugt!!!#6

Und was Andor sagt ist schon richtig.Wir wollen den Skipper ja nicht gleich Heiraten!!!
Ich will mich auf das Fischen konzentrieren und auf das Zusammensein mit den Kollegen!#g
Diese Tour lasse ich mir von einer Kutter-Crew mit schlechter Laune nicht verderben.
Freu mich schon aufs Dorsche Drillen!!!!!:l


----------



## marv3108 (12. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Ich kann euch sagen, lasst Euch nicht verrückt machen. Ihr macht da alles richtig. Vom Skipper bis zur Erbsensuppe ist da alles in Ordnung #6. Da kann auch nichts schmuddelig sein, weil Horst jeden Tag das Deck schrubbt #6.

Also Leute, ich wäre gerne mitgekommen, aber #d....... ich war erst da und bin grad im Umzugsstress.


----------



## sundangler (12. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Mir iss es eh wurscht was ihr macht. :q Ich hab den Salat mit der Julia auch nicht geschrieben. Ich wünsch euch nur Spaß und lasst unsere dicken Ostseedorsche wieder schwimmen. Ich hab sie doch immer so fleißig gefüttert :m


----------



## angelnrolfman (12. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Moin Sunny, all....


Wolfgang / Knute hat mich angeschrieben, wäre, wenn erwünscht und möglich dabei.#6
Habe "Knute" noch angefunkt, wegen Anfahrt, Ablauf, Tackle u.s.w.:m

(wenn OK, schickst du mir bitte per PN deine Kontoverbindung?)

Danke!


----------



## sunny (13. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Das ja super #6, na klar bist willkommen.

Wegen der bereits gezahlten Anzahlung wende dich bitte mal an aal-matti, die Restzahlung muss vor Ort geleistet werden.

Was hast du denn mit knutemann hinsichtlich der Fahrerei ausgemacht? Mit 4 Mann geht garnicht bei mir im Auto. Ach, ich ruf ihn mal an und kläre das.



Eine Frage noch an die Juliaerfahrenen. Gibt es auf dem Schaluppi Schlachtmöglichkeiten? 40 Dorsche brutto vom Kutter schleppen wäre nicht gut  .


Was ich noch vergessen habe:  NUR NOCH 3 TAGE !!!


----------



## angelnrolfman (13. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Moin Moin,

Anzahlung geht dann an aal-matti zurück, OK. 
Fahrerei ist noch nichts geklärt, hatte ihn nur mal angeschrieben, wie gefahren wird. Gemeinschaft...oder im Konvoi.........natürlich kann ich auch selber fahren, kein Ding.
Klären wir noch...................#h


----------



## sunny (13. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Wie gesagt, ich teleniere heute noch mit Wolfgang und informiere dich dann entsprechend.


----------



## knutemann (13. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Und alles im grünen Bereich|rolleyes
Rolf ist dabei#6


----------



## Reppi (13. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Jungs; viel Spass und dicke Fische !!
Vielleicht haltet ihr beim rausfahren mal das Blech ins Wasser|rolleyes.....
Was ich da letzte Woche für Lachse gesehen habe....18kg usw.


----------



## sunny (13. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

So noch mal was wichtiges zur Nahrungsaufnahme |supergri. Wir (knutemann, angelnrolfmann, Markus und ich) werden an beiden Tagen essen gehen. Wo wissen wir noch nicht, da werden wir uns vort Ort beraten lassen. 

Wir warten Freitag bis 19.00 Uhr bei der Pension Lenz, wer bis dahin nicht da ist, wird per SMS entsprechend angefunkt, wo wir sind. Handynummern sind bestimmt in irgendeiner Form untereinander verteilt.


----------



## Buschangler (13. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Bis wir Abends auf der Insel sind, hast Du doch schon wieder Magenknurren und bist bereit für die zweite Runde!|muahah:
Dem gemeinsamen Mampfen wird wohl nichts im Wege stehen!

*3 Tage und der Rest von Heute!!! *


----------



## tosa76 (13. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*



sunny schrieb:


> Eine Frage noch an die Juliaerfahrenen. Gibt es auf dem Schaluppi Schlachtmöglichkeiten? 40 Dorsche brutto vom Kutter schleppen wäre nicht gut  .


 
hallo Sunny, eine Schlachtmöglichkeit findet Ihr am Heck der Julia. Vier Leute können gut nebeneinander schlachten. Wir waren gute 20 sm auf der Ostsee, daher hatte auch jeder auf der Rückfahrt genug Zeit seine Fische zu versorgen.

Ich war an Ostern das erste und bestimmt nicht das letzte Mal auf der Julia. Entgegen einiger anderen Stimmen hier im AB fand ich Frühstück und Mittagessen gut. Ist ja schließlich eine Angelausfahrt und keine Reise auf einem Luxusliner. 

Für uns hat sich der Aufpreis im Vergleich zu den Kutterausfahrten jedenfalls gelohnt und wir hatten einen super schönen Angeltag und mit viel Fisch.

Die Crew war ebenfalls super freundlich und es gab nichts zu beanstanden!!! 

Ich wünsche Euch jedenfalls viel Spaß und gute Fänge auf der Julia :m

Sonnige Grüße aus dem Süden

Torsten


----------



## sunny (13. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Danke tosa #6, dass ist doch mal ne Ansage, die das Herz erfreut. 

Ist euch denn auch beim Gaffen geholfen worden |rolleyes?

Wir sind auch schon alle ganz gespannt und freuen uns wie nix anderes auf die Tour. Wird 100prozentig (wenn nicht noch mehr |supergri) nen tolles WE.


----------



## Coasthunter (13. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*



sunny schrieb:


> Ist euch denn auch beim Gaffen geholfen worden |rolleyes?




Für die paar Heringe, die Du rausholst?#d:q:q:q:q


Oh man, ich könnte jetzt schon am liebsten los. Ich versuche auf jeden Fall, pünktlich zum Essen bei euch zu sein.


----------



## aal-matti (13. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

So, Männers nun ist Matti für einpaar Tage weg. :c
Ich wünsche Euch ein super tolles Wochenende und einpaar (mehr) Fische. Ich denke an Euch. Ich freue mich jetzt schon auf Euern Bericht hinterher.#h


----------



## tosa76 (13. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Hallo Sunny, nein beim Gaffen wurde nicht geholfen. War aber auch nicht notwendig, da ausreichend Gaffs an Bord waren und wir uns, sofern dies nötig war, gegenseitig ausgeholfen haben. :q

Seid ihr eigentlich mehrere Tage auf Rügen? Wir hatten am dritten Tag ein Leihboot und ganz gut Heringe gefangen. müsste jetzt aber auch ganz gut von den Brücken aus gehen..

Falls ihr Zeit und Lust habt, könnt Ihr es ja mal probieren. Heringe müssten jetzt in Massen vorhanden sein.

Gruß Torsten


----------



## Coasthunter (14. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Moin Matti.  Lass den Kopf nicht hängen. Wir holen auf jeden Fall ein paar Dorsche für Dich mit raus und werden an Dich denken. Und da das ganz bestimmt nicht unsere letzte Tour nach Rügen sein wird, bist Du beim nächsten mal ganz bestimmt dabei.


Zum Glück ist jetzt bald Freitag.......ich will los.:q:q:q


----------



## sunny (14. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*



tosa76 schrieb:


> Seid ihr eigentlich mehrere Tage auf Rügen? Wir hatten am dritten Tag ein Leihboot und ganz gut Heringe gefangen.



Nein, wir reisen Freitagnachmittag an, Samstag angeln und Sontagmorgen wieder zurück. Soll erst mal ne Schnuppertour werden. Beim nächsten mal gibt es dann 2 Tage-Angeltour.

Heringe brauche ich gerade nicht. War letztes WE in Hvide Sande und habe da den ein oder anderen gefangen |supergri.



So Männers, die Spannung ist fast unerträglich, nur noch 2 Tage :vik:. 

Gestern hätte ich mir fast nen Bänderriss zugezogen |uhoh:, weil ich meine Paddelfüße nicht unter Kontrolle hatte. Ist aber nur der Knöchel nen büschen angeschwollen. Also nichts, was mich vom Kutter fernhalten könnte |supergri. 

@Matti
Beim nächsten mal stehst du ganz oben auf der Liste #6.


----------



## Buschangler (14. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Und wenn ich mir ein Bein brechen sollte, würde ich trotzdem mitfahren!!! So geil bin ich auf die Tour!!!:m
Zum Arzt gehen kann ich auch danach noch!!!


----------



## Coasthunter (14. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

So will ich euch hören Männers. Mich kann auch rein garnichts mehr aufhalten. :q:q

Müssen wir Bettwäsche mit bringen, oder ist die im Preis mit drinn?


----------



## sunny (14. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Bettwäsche ist dabei. 


Gestern hab ich erst mal paar legger Vorfächer gebastelt. Also, wenn ich Dorsch wäre, würde ich mir die so was von zur Gemüte führen :q.


----------



## Coasthunter (14. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Gebastelt hab ich zwar nichts, aber meine Tasche ist sowas von voll mit unterschiedlichen Ködern, das die Biester garnicht wissen werden, was sie sich zuerst rein ziehen sollen.:q:q:q


----------



## knutemann (14. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Ich habe grad zum .....male meinen Angelkoffer kontrolliert|uhoh:Mittlerweile wieg das Teil mindestens 20 kg und ich könnte damit 4 Leute 3 Wochen in Norge mit allem Gerödel versorgen
Morgen nochmal ackern, buckeln und knechten und dann geit das los:vik:


----------



## Coasthunter (14. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*



knutemann schrieb:


> Ich habe grad zum .....male meinen Angelkoffer kontrolliert.........




Warum kommt mir das nur so bekannt vor?|muahah:


----------



## knutemann (14. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Weil wir alle so beknackt sind:q:q:q
Lass mich mal morgen mit sunny kontakten, der bringt garantiert kein geregeltes Wort durch die Leitung.


----------



## angelnrolfman (14. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*



knutemann schrieb:


> Ich habe grad zum .....male meinen Angelkoffer kontrolliert|uhoh:Mittlerweile wieg das Teil mindestens 20 kg und ich könnte damit 4 Leute 3 Wochen in Norge mit allem Gerödel versorgen
> Morgen nochmal ackern, buckeln und knechten und dann geit das los:vik:


 
 Hi Wolfgang,

kein Thema, wir bekommen von meiner Frau das "Hundeauto" (Ford Focus Combi!#6, ist in unserem "Alter" besser, als dieser hartgefederte Audi|supergri)
Da bekommen wir genug Tackle unter.......zur Not kann ich noch die Dachbox draufbauen oder sogar den Anhänger ranhängen, was aber für "Zwei-Mann-Gerödel" nicht notwendig ist, oder??
Bis Freitag!!#h


----------



## knutemann (14. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Moin Rolf
Wenn ich wieder sehe was ich für Gelumpe mitschleppe|uhoh:
Also, nixe Hänger oder Dachbox,
Wir freuen uns einfach nur, dass wir wieder mit so einer genialen Truppe (die sich übrigens nur einmal aus diesen Anlass im Jahr trifft) ein Angelweekend verbringen können:l


----------



## Joker (14. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Hallo,#h

Windvorhersage Südl.Ostsee 17.4.2010.
West; SW; um 6 in Böen 7 bft. Für die "Julya" leider nicht mehr angelbar.#d Sory, aber vielleicht könnt ihr euch die Kosten für die Anreise sparen.
Die Wahrscheinlichkeit auf ein Wunder ist gering. Trotzdem drücke ich euch die Daumen.

Gruss Joker


----------



## angelnrolfman (14. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*



knutemann schrieb:


> Moin Rolf
> Wenn ich wieder sehe was ich für Gelumpe mitschleppe|uhoh:
> Also, nixe Hänger oder Dachbox,
> Wir freuen uns einfach nur, dass wir wieder mit so einer genialen Truppe (die sich übrigens nur einmal aus diesen Anlass im Jahr trifft) ein Angelweekend verbringen können:l


 
Hi Wolfgang,

keine Panik....war auch ironisch gemeint  (obwohl, wenn nötig, machbar!:m) 
Ich hab die Kiste auch schon einige Male "upgedated".........man kann ja nie wissen, was man noch so brauchen könnte|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|supergri|supergri............


----------



## pitus02 (14. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

******* mein Wetter Radar sagt das selbe #q#q#q

http://www.nautische-veroeffentlichung.de/wetter/rue_anfrage.php


----------



## Jo (14. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Servus,

ich war am 09.04.2010 (siehe auch hier) zum erstem Mal mit MY Julia unterwegs und kann nur Positives berichten.

Frühstück (Kaffee und belegte Brötchen) und Mittagessen (Suppe mit Bockwust) waren ok und die Besatzung war zu allen freundlich und hilfsbereit. Das gesamte Boot ist sauber und ordentlich.

Vor der Ausfahrt hielt der Bootseigner ein kurze Ansprache, in der er über das Zielgebiet und das Angeln informierte und auf ein paar Verhaltensreglen an Bord hinwies z. B. dass im Falle einer Seekrankheit.....von der immer wieder Angler betroffen sind ......nicht in die Kajüte :v werden sollte.

Es waren an diesem Tag 9 Angler auf MY Julia und Fahrt ging ca. 20 sm raus. Jeder der die Angelzeit genutzt und seine Köder im Wasser hatte, hat auch sehr gut gefangen......unter 15 Fischen blieb keiner, manche hatten über 25 Fische. Die Größe war ok.

Dass die Besatzung die Fische nicht gafft ist richtig.....bei den meisten der gefangenen Fische war das auch nicht erforderlich.....falls doch, so stehen Gaffs bereit. 

Der letzte Teil dieser Aussage 





> Wir haben nach vielen Jahren mal den Sprung nach Rügen gemacht und wurden sehr enttäuscht. Wir haben 70 Euro für die Tour bezahlt und nicht besser gefangen als die Leute auf der Jan Cux.


 aus diesem Thread ist definitiv falsch.

Ich war einen Tag voher mit der Jan Cux draußen. Hier hatten die Angler im Schnitt 1 Fisch, Spitze waren 3 und viele sind Scheider geblieben. Keiner der gefangenen Fische konnte die 45 cm reißen.
Am 9.4. war der Fang auf der Jan Cux nicht besser, wie mir ein Angler versicherte.

Also lasst Euch nicht verrückt machen......die MY Julia ist ein hervorragendes Schiff....ich werde von Sassnitz aus nur noch mit der Julia rausfahren wenn das Wetter einen Longtörn erlaubt.


Viele Grüße

Jo


----------



## sunny (15. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*



Joker schrieb:


> Windvorhersage Südl.Ostsee 17.4.2010.
> West; SW; um 6 in Böen 7 bft. Für die "Julya" leider nicht mehr angelbar.#d Sory, aber vielleicht könnt ihr euch die Kosten für die Anreise sparen.



Mach mich nicht wuschig. Das wäre ja vom Übelsten. 
Wenn ich bei wetter.com reinluscher, kriegen wir ne gepflegt 3 aus West, also bin ich guter Dinge.

Ich werde heute Abend mal mit unserem Käpt'n Kontakt aufnehmen, wie es aussieht. Wenn keiner was von mir hört, reisen wir morgen an :vik:. 

Ich habe mir gestern extra noch Insiderwissen erschlichen, welche Köder am letzten WE besonders fängig waren. Das soll doch wohl nicht ungenutz bleiben |rolleyes. 

Trotzdem sieht meine Kiste ähnlich wie die von Knutemann aus. Mit ner Sackkarre hab ich sie zum Kofferraum gebracht |uhoh:. Die Scheinwerfer vom Auto musst ich nachregulieren, weil ich sonst die Eulen aus den Bäumen hole, wenn ich das Licht anschmeiße . Das schlimme ist, die Sachen von Markus sind noch garnicht drinn |kopfkrat.


@Coasthunter
Reelingklette habe ich für dich.


----------



## knutemann (15. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*



sunny schrieb:


> Wenn keiner was von mir hört reisen wir morgen an :vik:


Ich will vor morgen 1100 nüscht mehr von dir hören:q


----------



## sunny (15. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Ich kann nicht mehr arbeiten #d. Der Gedanke, dass die Tour wegen Wind ausfallen könnte, lähmt meine Gehirnzellen (alle beide |supergri).


----------



## Quappenjäger (15. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*



sunny schrieb:


> Mach mich nicht wuschig. Das wäre ja vom Übelsten.
> Wenn ich bei wetter.com reinluscher, kriegen wir ne gepflegt 3 aus West, also bin ich guter Dinge.
> 
> musst du auch für samstag schauen |uhoh: morgens 5 zunehmend ne 7 mit mit kräftigen böen.


----------



## sunny (15. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Hatte schon für Samstag geguckt, aber nicht runtergescrollt. Sieht nicht wirklich vielversprechend aus #d:v.


----------



## Buschangler (15. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Noch ist nicht "Aller Tage Abend" Jungs!!!|uhoh:
Wie oft hatten wir schon so eine Wettervorhersage,und am nächsten Tag war Ententeich!
Erst morgen Mittag kann man Handeln oder auch nicht!!
Ich hoffe bis zur letzten Minute!!!


----------



## sunny (15. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*



Buschangler schrieb:


> Erst morgen Mittag kann man Handeln oder auch nicht!!



Darauf wird es hinauslaufen. Ggf. müssen wir gewollten Vormittagsfahrer etwas später losdüsen.


----------



## Buschangler (15. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Na dann hoffen wir mal und drücken die Daumen ganz fest!!!!:m
Unsere Pokale stauben so langsam ein!
Wann wolltest Du denn mit dem Skipper sprechen??
Vieleicht erübrigt sich das Thema mit der Schüssel Nudelsalat ja.:q:q


----------



## sunny (15. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Ich werde mal gegen 17.00 Uhr durchklingeln. Wie gesagt, wenn ich heute Abend nirgends anrufe bzw. hier was reinschreiben lasse, ist alles tutti.


----------



## marv3108 (15. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Am 9.4. war der Fang auf der Jan Cux nicht besser, wie mir ein Angler versicherte.

Auf der Homepage der Jan Cux steht unter Aktuelles  aber was anderes |kopfkrat. Das würde ja heissen....?! Da stimmt was nicht....


----------



## sunny (15. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Windfinder.com zeigt schon wieder geringere Windgeschwindigkeiten :vik:. Männers, wetzt die Haken.


----------



## Coasthunter (15. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*



sunny schrieb:


> Windfinder.com zeigt schon wieder geringere Windgeschwindigkeiten :vik:. Männers, wetzt die Haken.




Das sind nur noch Stummel, vom lauter wetzen. Die Windstärke scheint aber wirklich stündlich abzunehmen. Außerdem liegen wir bei West Südwest doch im Windschatten der Insel. 

Außerdem will ich es einfach nicht warhaben, das unsere Tour ins Wasser fallen könnte. Wäre schade um den leckeren Nudelsalat.#q#q#q#q


----------



## djoerni (15. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

drück euch die Daumen Männers!


----------



## knutemann (15. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Bis dato nüscht von ihm gehört:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## knutemann (15. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Ich habs nicht mehr ausgehalten und ihn angerufen und:c









































Wir fahren auf jeden Fall:l:l:l

Es ist nur die Frage, ob wir über die 12 SM rausfahren, von daher alle bitte zur Vosicht den Fischereischein mitbringen!!!!!!!! damit wir zu Not den MeckPomm Schein od. wie das Teil heißt lösen können. Aber das erfahren wir morgen Abend.
Und jetzt wird der Gabelstapler angeschmissen und das Auto beladen:k​

​


----------



## Coasthunter (15. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*



knutemann schrieb:


> Ich habs nicht mehr ausgehalten und ihn angerufen und:c
> Na warte.......das zahl ich dir Heim.
> 
> Ich sitze hier wie auf Kohlen und dann sowas...........|smash:|smash:|smash:
> ...


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (15. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Irgentwie haben wir BZW ihr immer Ärger mit dem Wetter...
DIESMAL wünsche ich Euch keine Komplikationen und volle Kisten!!!
Schade das es bei mir leider nicht passt, muss auch mal wieder Arbeiten nach 5 Monaten ANGELN 

Greetz

Mirco


----------



## Buschangler (15. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

*JAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!*
*Jetzt können die Dorsche was erleben!!!!*
:z:z:z:z:z:z:z:z:z:z:z:z:z


----------



## Dirk_001 (15. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Ich wünsch euch mehr Glück als wir letzten Sonntag hatten. Da war es zu windig für die Julia zum rausfahren #q
Bei der jetzigen Vorhersage wirds eine schaukelig Angelegenheit.

Grüsse
Dirk


----------



## sundangler (15. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Ich wünsche euch Viel Spaß. Das wird eine schaukelige Angelegenheit. Die haben eine starke 5 angesagt. Kommt alle gesund zurück!!


----------



## Trudelkoenig (16. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Moin Männer,

viele Grüße aus Sassnitz von der Crew der MY "Julia".

Waren heute 20sm von Land entfernt. Anfangs mühsam, gegen Mittag bissen sie gut. Die Chance war da und wurde genutzt. 
Wassertiefe: 26 - 30 m, Trift: 1,3 sm 

Ein kleiner Tipp: Wir fahren zum Hochseeangeln, es wird keine Tupperparty morgen.

Petri heil für morgen. 

Horst, Uwe und Gerd


----------



## sundangler (16. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Glückwunsch von mir für deinen ersten Beitrag


----------



## Coasthunter (18. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*



Trudelkoenig schrieb:


> Moin Männer,
> 
> viele Grüße aus Sassnitz von der Crew der MY "Julia".




Viele Grüße zurück, von uns allen.#h Ihr seid ein super Team und macht euren Job einfach nur klasse. Lob und Respekt an den Skipper: Bei dem Wellengang das Boot so sicher zu Manövrieren, war schon ne klasse Leistung. Jede Drift brachte Fisch!!!

@all: Ich hoffe ihr seid alle gut zu Hause angekommen. Es hat mal wieder viel Spaß gemacht mit euch und ich freue mich schon auf die nächste Tour, die wir ja bestimmt wieder mit der Julia machen werden. So, nun hoffe ich noch auf viele Fotos von euch. Meine Fotos werde ich dann im laufe des Tages rein stellen.


----------



## Coasthunter (18. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Nachdem wir alle an Bord waren, staunten wir erstmal, was für ein tolles Schiff wir gechartert hatten. Johnny kann es kaum fassen...:q

http://img113.*ih.us/img113/9488/dsc01532.jpg


Nach einer freundlichen und lustigen Begrüßung, kam auch direkt das Frühstück auf den Tisch und der Käptn legte ab. Es ging vorbei an den malerischen Kreidefelsen, die die meisten von uns nur von Fotos kannten. Wunderschön.............

http://img96.*ih.us/img96/8462/dsc01537vh.jpg

Und Pitus meinte: "Wenn das kein Grund zum anstoßen ist....". :q:q:q

http://img52.*ih.us/img52/1408/dsc01540j.jpg


Die Driften brachten immer Fisch: Für Schnööfi sogar ne Doublette.#6 Getoppt wurde das noch von Knutemann, der sogar ein Dorschtrio gedrillt hat. Leider konnte ich kein Foto davon machen, da ich selber im Drill war.

http://img8.*ih.us/img8/5126/dsc01546y.jpg

Obwohl es verdammt schwer war, bei dem Wellengang zu Angeln, hat es unheimlich Spaß gemacht. Die Fotos, von unseren Seekranken Jungs, stell ich besser nicht rein, sonst Lynchen die mich bei der nächsten Tour.


----------



## knutemann (19. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Viele Grüße zurück, von uns allen.#h Ihr seid ein super Team und macht euren Job einfach nur klasse. Lob und Respekt an den Skipper: Bei dem Wellengang das Boot so sicher zu Manövrieren, war schon ne klasse Leistung. Jede Drift brachte Fisch!!!
> 
> @all: Ich hoffe ihr seid alle gut zu Hause angekommen. Es hat mal wieder viel Spaß gemacht mit euch und ich freue mich schon auf die nächste Tour, die wir ja bestimmt wieder mit der Julia machen werden. So, nun hoffe ich noch auf viele Fotos von euch. Meine Fotos werde ich dann im laufe des Tages rein stellen.



Dem schließe ich mich voll an#6#6#6
und die Bilder von den Jungs, die die Tour zum:vfanden, ich hab nüscht dagegen


----------



## angelnrolfman (20. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Moin Moin,

jo, muss auch sagen........Super-Boot und coole Crew!!#6 Ach ja und kabbelig war's ja auch........|bigeyes, aber mal ehrlich, wenn sich nicht 50% der Truppe (auch ich) teilweise mit grosser Mühe um's "Anfüttern" gekümmert hätten, wie wären dann wohl die Fänge ausgegangen??:q
Ansonsten muss ich sagen, ihr seid 'ne coole Truppe, hat echt viel Spass gemacht.#6 Wie war das noch?.......Haupt-*SAKE *Spass!!!!:q Jederzeit gern wieder wenn möglich!!#6

Hab ja auch noch Bilder, die ich in den nächsten Tagen reinsetzen werde..................


----------



## Coasthunter (20. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Wie war das noch?.......Haupt-*SAKE *Spass!!!!:q Jederzeit gern wieder wenn möglich!!#6



Wenn Du nächstes mal wieder mit möchtest, erteilen wir Dir ganz bestimmt keine Ab-*SAKE* :q:q:q

Ach ja. Was ich noch ganz vergessen habe: Großes dank an Sunny, für die gute Organi-*SAKE* und an Torte für den leckeren Nudel-*SAKE*-lat
und die tollen Pokale!!!#6


----------



## marv3108 (21. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Fangergebnisse, wir wollen genaue Fangergebnisse, Männer. Was ist los???

Schmerzen Euch noch die Arme???


----------



## sunny (22. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

So Männers, ich bin wieder drinn :vik:. Der olle Server wollte mich 4 Tage nicht.

@Trudelkoenig
Herzlich willkommen im Board und Lob, Anerkennung und ein großes Danke schön für den tollen Tag. Ne saubere Leistung habt ihr da abgeliefert #6. Bitte so weitergeben. 

Ich von meiner Seite aus kann ich nur sagen, dass war die beste und erfolgreichste Crew-Tour bislang überhaupt #6. Hat richtig Spass gemacht und wird mit Sicherheit wiederholt. Markus dagegen fand die Tour irgendwie zum :v :q, kommt aber auf jeden Fall wieder mit. Schon allein weil er unsere Truppe so super fand.

Angeln war aufgrund der Wetterbedingungen schon anspruchsvoll, wurde aber immer belohnt. Jeder hatte seinen Fisch #6, hoch war 19, tief 1 zum Mitnehmen. Ist ja auch noch nicht so oft vorgekommen .

@Torte
Du kriegst diesen #6 hier für die Pokale und den Nudelsalat.


Ich freu mich schon auf den 13./14.08., wenn ich mit marv ne 2-Tagestour auf der Julia verbringe.


----------



## marv3108 (22. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Genau. Das wird dann mal wieder der Hammer. Aber denk dran, vorher knallen wa da auch nochmal hoch!!! Termin gebe ich dir dann noch durch. Dann wird gedrillt bis der Arzt kommt.


----------



## angelnrolfman (22. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

jo der Server war "out of business"...............

@Sunny, 
nochmal ein grosses Lob für die Organisation der Tour!!#6#6 Hat super geklappt!!

@Torte,

geiles Ding mit den Pokalen !!!!!  #6

(Hab mich jetzt in Bezug auf "Anfüttern" / Seekrankheit mal etwas schlauer gemacht......ja ja, ist etwas spät, ich weiss!!!! Nächstes Mal sind wir vorbereitet!!)

So, Bilder setzte ich heute abend rein...................:q

PS: Vieleicht sollten wir das nächste Mal auch eine 2-Tagestour anpeilen????:k (Dann relativieren sich auch die Kosten für Fahrt u.s.w., oder?)  Mal umhorchen..........


----------



## sunny (22. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

@Coasthunter
Sage mal, was für'ne Rute (Marke, Wurfgewicht und Preis) hast du gefischt? Diese weiße/silberne ist doch von dir oder? Bist du damit zufrieden?


@marv
Ich wollte die Jungs nicht so deprimieren, deshalb hab ich nix davon gesagt, dass wir vorher auch noch mal hochdüsen .


@angelnrolfman
Was hast'e denn bzgl. Verhinderung Seekrankheit rausbekommen?


----------



## knutemann (22. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*



sunny schrieb:


> @marv
> Ich wollte die Jungs nicht so deprimieren, deshalb hab ich nix davon gesagt, dass wir vorher auch noch mal hochdüsen .



Schuft elendiger
Ich will da auch wieder hin:c


----------



## Coasthunter (22. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*



sunny schrieb:


> @Coasthunter
> Sage mal, was für'ne Rute (Marke, Wurfgewicht und Preis) hast du gefischt? Diese weiße/silberne ist doch von dir oder? Bist du damit zufrieden?



War froh, das ich noch ne zweite dabei hatte. Der oberste Ring hatte nen Riss, deswegen ist mir ewig die Schnurr gerissen. Ist ne Thor. Keine schlechte Rute. Aber damit muß ich die Tage erstmal nach Moritz um das zu Reklamieren. Hab mir jetzt aber noch vorsichtshalber ne WTF Never Crack Senso Pilk, 50-160 gr in 3,00 m bestellt. Die werde ich am 15.05. auf Herz und Nieren testen.:q:q:q


----------



## angelnrolfman (22. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

@sunny,

so wie ich jetzt gehört habe, soll Ingwer wohl super helfen.....#6einige Tage vorher schonmal 'nen paar Kapseln und bei starker See auch mal 'nen Stück Ingwer pur kauen.....mal sehen ob's klappt! :q
(Und den Abend vorher nicht schon auf "Hochdruck" fahren, sondern immer sachte!!) Geht wohl auch, hab ich gehört.......:q


----------



## sunny (22. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Ingwer pur |bigeyes, da würde mein Magen erst recht mal luschern wollen, wer das ausgegeben hat |supergri.

Was meinst du denn mit Hochdruck |kopfkrat? Etwa das büschen Heide und Lakritzlikörchen ?


@Coasthunter
Thor hab ich ja noch nie gehört. Ist das der Hersteller- oder der Serienname der Rute? Wat hatte die denn für'n WG?


----------



## Coasthunter (22. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Thor ist der Serienname. Hersteller ist Exori. Die Rute hat2,40m länge und ein Wurfgewicht von 50-200 gr.Wie gesagt, keine schlechte Rute. Ich werde sie Reklamieren und wenn er sie noch da hat, nochmal dieselbe holen.


----------



## knutemann (22. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Mit der Never Crack machst du absolut nichts verkehrt. Ich fische das Teil in 270 cm und Töchterchen in 240 cm und wir sind völlig zufrieden mit dem Stecken|rolleyes


----------



## Coasthunter (22. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Ich weiß. Hab mir meine letztes Jahr auf Bomlö mit nem Hänger in 200m tiefe zerlegt.#q War meine absolute Lieblingsrute. Da hat das Köhlerdrillen richtig Spaß gemacht.Die war allerdings von Penn. Mal sehen, ob die WFT da mithalten kann. 
Du hast die von Penn oder?


----------



## knutemann (22. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Meine ist noch von Penn, die andere von WFT, aber wir haben da nicht wirklich Unterschiede gemerkt.
Zerlegt? Biste auf dem Knüppel rumgehüpft??


----------



## sunny (22. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Gibbet es den Knüppel denn auch mit Sojasprossen-*s-a-k-e* ?


----------



## angelnrolfman (22. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Also, ich sach ma........Haupt-*SAKE *fängig der Stock  #6#6

@Sunny, 
ich hatte auch schon gesucht, ob man den Ingwer gegen Seekrankheit nicht irgendwo in "gebrannter Form" bekommt.....|rolleyes aber das ist ja der Kümmel in der "Linie", hab ich verwechselt!!|supergri


----------



## sunny (22. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

 Wirkt auf Dauer aber auch abführend. So oder so .


Ingwerschnaps gibt es von voodofood (der Firmenname macht mir schon Angst), 35 Umdrehungen, 0,5 Liter nen Zwanni. Garnicht mal so günstig das Zeugs.

Wir nehmen einfach ne Flasche Korn und schmeißen da ne Ingwerknolle rein. Da du ja das Würgesyndrom hast, darfst du dann testen, ob es was nützt |supergri.


----------



## marv3108 (22. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Verdammt, wo bleiben die Bilder???????? ;+


----------



## Coasthunter (22. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*



marv3108 schrieb:


> Verdammt, wo bleiben die Bilder???????? ;+



Frag ich mich auch ;+


@Knute: Schick mir mal per PN Deine Adresse. Hab was schönes für Dich.#6


----------



## knutemann (23. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Jetzt bin ich aber gespannt|kopfkrat


----------



## sunny (23. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*



marv3108 schrieb:


> Verdammt, wo bleiben die Bilder???????? ;+



Ich bin nicht Schuld, ich mache nie Bilder.


----------



## angelnrolfman (23. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Moin Moin,

paar Bilder von mir kommen heute abend rein................... 
(Sch.....Arbeit kann einem den ganzen Tag vers.........)|bla:

So, muss ackern................


----------



## sunny (23. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Was hast du denn für Bilder gemacht? Nen paar Unterwasserfotos oder was  ?


----------



## knutemann (23. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:


----------



## angelnrolfman (23. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

@sunny.......(wo is denn hier der Smiley mit dem S.....Finger.....hm)
Bilder von den Fängen sind wohl auf eurem Kameras, da ich mich als "Kriegsberichterstatter" voll auf das Vermessen der Reling und des Wasserstandes konzentriert habe.
Es sind wohl einige brauchbare pics dabei, welche auch die "Lagebesprechung" am Vorabend zeigen!!|bigeyes
Aber auch ein Bild, auf dem sich jemand an Bord beim Käsebrötchenessen richtig ekelt...............(ist man sowas "festes" nicht gewohnt??)|supergri|supergri


----------



## knutemann (23. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Nur für dich Rolf
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/[UR...leygarden.de/smilie/Sauer/338.gif[/IMG][/URL]


----------



## angelnrolfman (23. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Ah, Danke Knute!!! (mal sehen, wie ich den auf XXL-Format bekomme....!!|supergri)


----------



## sunny (23. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Oooh, jetzt droht er . 

Morgens was kaltes Essen ist doch widerlichst |scardie:. Für'n halbes Brötchen hab ich nen ganzen Vormittag gebraucht. Ich glaube, die andere Hälfte ist noch in der Tasche von meinem Thermoanzug |bigeyes. 

Ich hab garnicht genug Spucke zusammenbekommen, um das Bürschen runterzuwürgen. Booh eyyy, wat war das trocken. Das hat ja gestaubt beim Reinbeißen. Ganz klar nen Zeichen dafür, dass ich den Abend vorher zu wenig getrunken habe |rolleyes.


----------



## Coasthunter (23. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Aber auch ein Bild, auf dem sich jemand an Bord beim Käsebrötchenessen richtig ekelt...............(ist man sowas "festes" nicht gewohnt??)|supergri|supergri



Also Markus ist es nicht.............
http://img404.*ih.us/img404/1940/dsc01548ph.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us

Torte auch nicht...........
http://img203.*ih.us/img203/7952/dsc01549u.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us


Pöppi auch nicht..........hmmmm.........wer das wohl sein kann.........
http://img404.*ih.us/img404/5962/dsc01547o.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us


----------



## sunny (23. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

:q:q


Mal ne ernsthafte Frage, wo bekomme ich Twister (Beifängergröße) schwarz/rot und rot/schwarz her? Werden bei den Hökern hier in der Umgebung nicht geführt. Problem, ich will ja jeweils max. 20 Stück haben und nicht ne Hundertetüte bestellen.


----------



## knutemann (23. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Guckst du
http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...er/curl-tail-grub-twister-2-farbig/detail.jsf


----------



## sunny (23. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Ausgezeichnet #6.


----------



## angelnrolfman (23. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

@coatshunter..........kann ich hier im Büro leider nicht öffnen, da geblockt!! |rolleyes


----------



## angelnrolfman (23. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*



sunny schrieb:


> Oooh, jetzt droht er .
> 
> 
> |rolleyes.


 
Um Gottes Willen|bigeyes|bigeyes........ne ne, aber Spass muss man doch haben, oder?:m


----------



## sunny (23. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Klar muss Spass sein, hab das auch genauso aufgefasst #6.


----------



## angelnrolfman (23. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*



sunny schrieb:


> Klar muss Spass sein, hab das auch genauso aufgefasst #6.


 
..........hab nichts anderes erwartet#6#6

Mal 'ne generelle Frage: Ist denn für dieses Jahr nochmal sowas (Rügen-Trip) geplant? (Herbst oder so...?) Evtl. auch in einer kleineren Runde, da bestimmt nicht alle wieder so kurzfristig Zeit hätten? (Obwohl es ja doch Riesenspass mit den Kollegen gemacht hat!!)
Sollte jemand nochmal "durchstarten" und noch einen "Mann" suchen.........immer melden#6


----------



## sunny (23. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Zwei Doofe ein Gedanke, hab gerade geluschhert, wann Schaluppi noch buchbar ist. 

Was macht ihr denn so am 09.10. ? Obwohl, wenn ich mich am 13./14.08. besacke |kopfkrat. Egal, kriege ich eben nach alter Hausfrauenmanier von meinem Weibchen mal wieder nen Fieberthermometer verpasst |bigeyes.


----------



## Torsk_SH (23. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Moin Männer!

Ihr scheint ja ne feine Tour gehabt zu haben #6


----------



## angelnrolfman (23. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*



sunny schrieb:


> Zwei Doofe ein Gedanke, hab gerade geluschhert, wann Schaluppi noch buchbar ist.
> 
> Was macht ihr denn so am 09.10. ? Obwohl, wenn ich mich am 13./14.08. besacke |kopfkrat. Egal, kriege ich eben nach alter Hausfrauenmanier von meinem Weibchen mal wieder nen Fieberthermometer verpasst |bigeyes.


 
09.10........kein Thema, wäre machbar!!!!#6


Moin Kai, 

jau, hatten echt Spass, obwohl ich ja zu den 50% der Crew gehörte, die sich um das "Anfüttern" gekümmert haben  :v
Hatte aber selber Schuld.........man muss sich halt mal etwas zurückhalten, auch am Abend vorher|supergri|supergri


----------



## sunny (23. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Es lebt noch. Jau hatten wir #6. Was ist bei dir so gelaufen?


Hier mein Plan für die evtl. nächste Tour:

Treffen morgens um 05.45 Uhr am Kutter (damit das Problem der Flüssigkeitsaufnahme am Vorabend behoben), abends zu den kleinen gelben Gesellen, ab zur Unterkunft und den Tag (wie auch immer ) ausklingen lassen, nen Schläferchen abhalten, frühstücken, ab nach Hause. Sparen wir uns eine Übernachtung und einmal Essen gehen.

Was meint ihr?


----------



## knutemann (23. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

09.10. hört sich ganz hervorragend an#6Evtl. sollten wir überlegen, den 10.10. dann auch noch mit dazuzunehmen, wie Rolf ja auch schon angedacht hatte.


----------



## Torsk_SH (23. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Moin Sunny,

Scheiß Server... 

Hab hier viel Lehrgang wenig Zeit, dieses Wochenende 
bleibe ich aber hier und mach die Müritz leer


----------



## sunny (23. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Oder so. Dann ist aber Montag Urlaub angesagt, zweimal übernachten und zweimal Essen gehen.

Wir können ja mal die WE'n 09./10.10. und 16./17.10. verschärft ins Auge fassen.



@Crew 
Meldet euch.


----------



## sunny (23. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> dieses Wochenende
> bleibe ich aber hier und mach die Müritz leer



Mach das Wasser blutig #6.


----------



## marv3108 (23. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Sunny, denk dran, wir müssen vor August auch noch los. Junge Junge, wird das ein GEILES #:Jahr. Nehmt ihr mich im Oktober dann auch mit???


----------



## sunny (23. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Das ist da schon mit eingeplant. Ich warte nur auf ne Ansage von dir :vik:. Was würde dir denn besser passen 1 oder 2 Tage Kutter


Hier mal die Interessenliste für Oktober:

1. sunny (2 Tage)
2. knutemann (2Tage)
3. angelnrolfman (2Tage)
4. marv3108
5. :v Markus  ?


----------



## angelnrolfman (23. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

@sunny,all

jo, super...........kann beide Termine einrichten!!!!!#6#6
(Freitag Anreise, Sa-So-2Tage angeln und Montag zurück..........so geht das i.O.)
Hätte ich ja gar kein Problem mit!!


----------



## sunny (23. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Dann haben wir aber schon 3 Übernachtungen nech.

- 3 Übernachtungen mit Essen gehen ca. 150,00 €
- 2 Kuttertage 150-160,00 €
- Spritgeld 60,00 € pro Person, bei 2er-Belegung im Auto

Insgesamt ca. 350,00 €. Nur mal so für die Zwiebelbörse .


----------



## angelnrolfman (23. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

@sunny,
so isses................

is mir recht, pass mich aber an, wenn's mit 2 Kuttertagen nicht funzt!!#6


----------



## sunny (23. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

2 Tage Kutter ist schon top. Ich muss ja irgendwie über'n Winter kommen . 

Wie gesagt, zur Not ersten Tag direkt am Kutter treffen und 50 Mäuse sparen.


----------



## angelnrolfman (23. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

@sunny

oder so, ist auch 'ne gute Lösung!!   #6


----------



## sunny (23. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Meinst'e, du kannst zwei Tage Kutter ab? Würgen ist doch so ähnlich wie Dünnpfiff, entzieht dem Körper unheimlich viele Mineralien . Hhhm, ggf. angelst'e am 2. Tag im knien .












Und wech.


----------



## angelnrolfman (23. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

@sunny, das wird schon "laufen", so oder so!!|supergri|supergri


----------



## angelnrolfman (23. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

so, kurz auf die Uhr.......Feierabend, ist doch Freitag!!#h
Muss heute noch was im Garten machen!! (Grillen und Weizen trinken!!!#6)


----------



## sunny (23. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Das hört sich gut an, außer das mit dem Weizen trinken. Bis Montag.


----------



## knutemann (23. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*



sunny schrieb:


> 2 Tage Kutter ist schon top.
> Wie gesagt, zur Not ersten Tag direkt am Kutter treffen und 50 Mäuse sparen.



So würd ich es auch favorisieren#6


----------



## pitus02 (23. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*



sunny schrieb:


> Das ist da schon mit eingeplant. Ich warte nur auf ne Ansage von dir :vik:. Was würde dir denn besser passen 1 oder 2 Tage Kutter
> 
> 
> Hier mal die Interessenliste für Oktober:
> ...



Bin mit Pöppi auch dabei !!!:vik::vik::vik::vik:


----------



## knutemann (23. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Suuuuupi#6
Dann ist die Crew ja bald wieder komplett dabei:vik:


----------



## sunny (23. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Sauber Pitus und Pöppi #6. Ich mal nen neuen Trööt auf.


----------



## Coasthunter (23. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Ist der Kahn schon voll, oder pass ich da noch mit drauf? 

Ansonsten schnellstens auf die Liste mit mir


----------



## sunny (23. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Du standest von vornherein auf der Liste. Ich hätte dich also streichen müssen |supergri .


----------



## Coasthunter (23. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*



sunny schrieb:


> Du standest von vornherein auf der Liste. Ich hätte dich also streichen müssen |supergri .




Wie gut, wenn man seine Pappenheimer kennt, gelle?#h


----------



## angelnrolfman (23. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

so bin wieder online...........:m

schaut mal hier rein..........|supergri (unter Rügen-Cup 2010)


http://www.angelnrolfman.de/pageID_9668224.html


----------



## Coasthunter (23. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Tolle Fotos.#6 Hab garnicht mit bekommen, das Du so fleißig am Fotografieren warst.|kopfkrat


----------



## angelnrolfman (24. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

@Coasthunter,

hast schon Recht, dafür, dass ich ja anderweitig voll "ausgelastet" war............|rolleyes

(sollte jemand mit der Veröffentlichung seiner Bilder nicht einverstanden sein.....kurze Mail und ich schmeiss sie raus........)


----------



## knutemann (24. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Haste fein gemacht#6


----------



## Crusader20 (26. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Hallo, na mir scheint, dass ihr alle viel Spaß hattet und gut gefangen habt. #6
Hatte etwas Probleme mit dem Internet (vom Handy aus eine Qual#q ) und konnte einfach keine Beiträge und Bilder posten. Aber jetzt bin ich wieder zuhause und wieder bestens angebunden.

Bei dem Wetter war es schon eine Kunst, trotz Wind, Wellen und Temperaturen Spaß am Angeln zu haben und dann auch noch was zu fangen. Aber ihr hattet ja ne schöne, und bestimmt auch warme, Kabine zum aufwärmen |rolleyes

Bei uns gabs nur einen Tag, an dem keiner von uns raus aufs Wasser wollte. Sind daher einfach an die Stralsundbrücke gefahren und haben bei Regen und Graupelschauer Heringe gesammelt 

Lachse haben wir leider nur auf Bildern, in fremden Bottichen oder aufm Echolot gesehn. KEIN einziger bei uns am Haken. Trotz bestem Guiding (Vielen Dank nochmal an Thomas!) war es uns nicht gegönnt.

Dafür gingen uns ausreichend Dorsche an die Haken. Haben unser Mindestmaß auf 45cm hochgesetzt, damit uns die kleineren nicht die Kiste blockieren :g
Hatte einmal ne Doublette (85 und 60cm) an meiner Rute, welche mir das reinste Drillvergnügen bereitete.

Jetzt reichts erst mal wieder. Die 13 Stunden Anreise und Heimfahrt reichen einmal im Jahr 

Ach jaa, wegen dem :vProblem... da gibts vom netten Dok ein paar Pflaster (leider ned ganz billig, halten aber 3 Tage) und die Wellen sind kein Problem mehr. Einer meiner Angelkollegen war zwar von den Teilen etwas verstrahlt  , aber der Seegang war kein Thema mehr bei ihm!

Gruss Crusader

(@ Pics: Der 85er Dorsch beim wiegen und der Tagesfang von 4 Leuten bei Windstärke 5)


----------



## Coasthunter (27. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

Da habt ihr aber ne gute Strecke hingelegt. Dickes petri Heil.#6
Die beiden großen Dorsche als Doublette, war bestimmt ein guter Test für Deine Rute.


----------



## sunny (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew 17.04.*

@rolf
Das sind ja ja nen paar feine Foddos #6. Konnte ich mir erst jetzt wegen die Serverprobs anluschern .


----------

